# ANYONE IN LIMBO?



## Tessykins

Hey girls, I haven't been on here since May 10 when our FET resulted in a BFN.  We decided to take a long break from it all as, what with Clomid, IUI etc etc, we'd been on the TTC train for three years.  So we've decided to jump back on this year and hope to go for our second FET this summer - I'm a teacher so I would like to be off work when the madness begins again   .  

Anyway, so I'm currently in limbo waiting for the summer to roll around and thought I would start a new thread for anyone who's currently 'in between' treatment like me!  I'm with RFC by the way.

Tessy X


----------



## MissE

Hi huni, could i jump on board here with ya. I am technically inbetween at the mo. Have my review on 28th January but then in limbo for a few months til we get the date to start again. How are you doing? Did you enjoy your time away, hopefully it has helped you recharge your batteries for the next round.

Looking forward to catching up.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

I'll be number three...Review on 26th January and will know more then about when we can start again. Although at the moment we are thinkiong hard about whether to give ourselves a decent break from treatment, or whether we should crack on while age is on our side!!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I know, it's hard to decide when to start back on the treatment again.  We just knew last year dat we needed a break because it had been so intense, so we decided that we'd leave it for a while and let nature take its course.  Unfortunately nature's been doing frig all!  So back to treatment again!

Misse, how many embies have you left?  Are you gonna use them up or go for a fresh cycle?  Katie, you've bben through the mill too.  I know what you mean about time being on your side.  I turn 34 in May and my DH is 42 so I am starting to panic about time moving on.  Hope you're all enjoying the weekend X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are well.

Tessy i think nature is just in lazy mode when it comes to us ladies.   Heres hoping tx does for us what nature cant. I have 5 embies left so will use them up first and if that doesnt work then we will go for fresh cycle later in the year. I am a bit nervous going for fresh cycle cos do not want ohss again. How many are you planning to thaw for your next go?

Katie only a couple more weeks til we have our reviews, at least then we might be a bit clearer on what to do or how long we expect to wait. It is amazing that in our 30s we are panicking about being past it  . 

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey girls, hasnt the weekend flown by. Work again tomorrow. I was fluffing about on internet today and thought would look up ivf tx abroad. Combining tx while on holiday looks really appealing, lying by a pool could be one way of keepin the stress levels down while the ovaries get to work!! DH would have a heart attack if suggested it he already thinks im obsessed with ttc never mind takin it on holiday with us


----------



## Tessykins

Hi all, up to my eyes with work and haven't had a minute to post.  Hope you're all doing well. One good thing with work is that I don't have time to think about treatment.  Girls, it'll not be long to your reviews - hopefully they'll bring some helpful news. X


----------



## Katie789

Hi girls. I'm the same in work. Its so busy the day flies past. Although a close friend who I share an office with told me today she was pregnant (she was on pill and it was unexpected). Held it together til I got into the car then cried all the way home. Not sure how im going to feel the next six months watching her grow and plan things. This infertility business has brought out such a jealous side to me that I never knew existed!!


----------



## Tessykins

Aww Katie, there's nothing worse than that and it's so hard not to feel jealous and upset - I've been there and done that so many times.  
The worst was when a very close colleague of mine announced her pregnancy - she was married two years after me and I, being very irrational, thought it should've been me to go first! I kinda guessed she was pregnant before she told me and I tried to avoid being on my own with her for weeks for fear she would tell me! I've got over it now though. They way I look at it is they are having their baby and I just want mine. I know it doesn't make it any easier. 
Just you keep your chin up pet, it'll not be long to review and then you'll be able to plan your next move - that we tx holiday sounds good.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you doing? 

Tessy glad work is keeping you busy and helping keep your mind off tx.  

Katie so sorry huni that you have had to deal with that news. IF does make us quite jealous but some day soon we will all be having our own wee bundles and will be filled with joy instead.   Think combining tx with a holiday sounds great.

Have been really busy at work myself and also busy running after DH cos his back is still giving him problems. Looking forward to the weekend, i'm off work on friday and am going for a relaxing facial and back massage.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Thanks for your replies. Had a pretty low night and spent most of it in tears. Think it was because she was the third person who I would be really close to who announced it either during or just after our tx. Am feelin better about it today but it just sucks as now I wont be able to escape the baby talk even in work. 

On a positive note I didnt heave with the old apimist this am!


----------



## mollycat

hiya girls,

found this today!!

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=14889 but get your skates on, its only on till jan 31st!!!

/links


----------



## Jillyhen

Good find Mollycat must get on the ball.

How are you keeping


----------



## Katie789

Thanks Mollycat. Have never won anything in my puff, but will get my name in!!!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing today>

Thanks molly, i have entered my details, no chance of winning but thought might as well go for it.  

Katie how are you feeling sweetie, hope there isnt too much baby talk for you to contend with at the mo.  

Jilly not long now huni. I'm sure you are excited.  

Tessy hope you are ok huni.  

Having a very stressful week, so emotional too. Have cried all day today for no reason. Hubby has treated me to a relaxing session tomorrow for a facial and neck and back massage.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Can you send lister a email with your details? I never win anything either but i suppose if you arent in you cannae win lol

Miss E im just playing the waiting game, ive had cramps again this morning so i think summit may appear. I just want to get started. Impatient or what!!

Jillyhen


----------



## mollycat

hey Jilly, it says on the terms and conditions no emails.. sorry, get ur pen and paper out petal and hurry up with that AF of yours   

Misse... sending you loads of hugs.. know how hard it is petal, i always ran away from FF after a neg cycle, glad your still here, your a brilliant support to everyone!

hito everyone else


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw flip

I didnt read that far duh. Will get it in the post.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hi Everyone,

Do you mind if I join you? We are stuck in limbo now, trying to decide whether to have another private go or just sit and wait for our NHS one.

Look forward to chatting with you all

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all?

IrishD hello again huni.  Of course you can join us sweetie, the more the merrier.

Molly how are you getting on sweetie? I hope you are relaxing a bit more now.  Sometimes FF is the only thing keeps me sane, all you ladies are a fab support.

Jilly heres a wee dance to help your af along.

Tessy how are you doing huni? Hope you are well. 

Katie hows it going sweetie? 

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Evening girls,

Im feeling much better today thanks. Am up and down but I was like that for a few weeks last time too so not surprised. How you feelin missE, was today your pamperday? 

Youse uns are all stickin in wee pics and all. Im lucky to get my message typed and posted! 

Catch up with you all properly soon x


----------



## Tessykins

Hiya girls,hope you're all well TGI Friday!  OMG Molly, I didn't realise you were preggers!!  Congratulations pet!  I'm delighted for you both   you really deserve it pet.  Flip, that was one hell of a Christmas pressie!   Really am so happy for you.

Well girls, another week of work over and another week closer to going for another FET!  Have had such a busy week and haven't had much time to post on here.  Hello Misse, Katie, Jilly and Irish D   hope you're all well girls.  So sorry to hear that you've been feeling upset Misse, just u let it all out of you missus - you had a very tough 2010   

When I finished work today I came home and slept solid for 3 hours!  I'm sittin here now as bright as a button and know I'll be up all night - may go and get myself a wee glass of vino or 2 to get me to sleep  

Oh,Molly cheers for that link - will give it a go, if you're not in and all of that!


----------



## mollycat

glad the link gave you all a bit of light at the end of the tunnel, i know how hard, how expensive and how flaming emotional this TX lark is... true as ya say, if your not in you cant win!! hope you all get a golden ticket, well there is 22 going ... come on Ireland!!!!!

thanks for the congrats Tessykins- really wasnt expecting it to be a positive, gotta say im delighted and nervous, on edge, cant sleep ect... i thought id be in full swing in the adoption process by now, fully how things turn round!
Still having some spotting, but trying to put it to the back of my mind, and   all will be well!

Misse- still on edge, guess there is no rest when you have lost before, you think every second it will happen again!
Glad your feeling a lot better babes, thinking of you... be strong!!

hope all your dreams come true girls, thinking of you all


----------



## babydreams282

Hi ladies

Just thought id jump on here to this thread and say hi, hope you all had a good weekend.

Im patiently waiting (not) for my first TX, just wish it would hurry up    .


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Miss E

Love the penguins, hopefully we will be starting in 2-4 weeks my af arrived. Im getting excited but yet feeling scared.


Babydreams it wont be long now, chill pet.

Jillyhen x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly so glad af has finally arrived, wont be long now huni til you get started. I'm sure you are excited now.   Hoping it all goes well for you.      

Babydreams welcome to the thread huni. Sorry you are having to wait, it is a nightmare. Hope your offer comes through soon.  

Katie, tessy, irishD how are you lovely ladies.   Did you all have a lovely weekend?

Molly hi huni.   Hope you are well.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey all,

Cant believe the weekends over already and back to the slog. Jillyhen how are you feeling now that the wicked witch is here and you can actually start soon? 

Ive got my wee list of questions ready for review tomorrow. Havent cried for almost a week now but know will turn into a tiny tears at consultation. Have been lookin at holidays over last couple of days in the hope we can destress before next tx but as we need icsi due to dh low sperm we not sure whether going somewhere hot is a good idea seeing as told to avoid jacuzzis, hot baths etc. Will ask tomorrow. MissE your reviews on fri, and can see from your signature youve been through mill too. Do you normally ask loads of questions at review? I planned to last time then blubbed whole way through and asked nothing.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Just popping on for a quick catchup during lunchtime.

Katie, good luck for your review tomorrow, i hope they can answer all your questions and give you some reassurance for the next tx. Think a wee break might do you some good but the doc will hopefully let you know what they think.
Yes huni the last 2 years have been tough going but we just keep bouncing back. I didnt ask too many questions at my first review, probably cos i was a bit naive but have plenty of questions for this next one. the doc will probably be sorry he got landed with me    Let me know how you get on.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, good luck with the upcoming reviews.  I didn't ask very much at our review, but I would strongly recommend taking in a wee list otherwise everything leaves your head.  Sending you lots of      for the reviews, they can be emotional too - the whole bloody thing's emotional!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girls

Katie and MissE - good luck with the reviews, i hope everything goes well for you both.  

Jillyhen - How things, you excited?  

Hi Tessykins, dont think ive spoken with you before but i hope your well anyway..lol  

Hello to everyone else on this rollcoaster ride!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey

To be honest im getting a bit scared, my work load is crazy at the min and im working late a lot and im just scared i will get myself totally run down and it wont work. Im thinking of booking myself in for a spa treatment or a full day thing to treatmyself before we start.

Katie & Miss e hope all goes well at the reviews.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen

You'll have to try to slow down a bit, a wee treat for yourself at a day spa sounds excellent.  I would def consider this when my tx is due to start.  Try to relax hun x


----------



## Jillyhen

I dont know what to do about work, im due to see occupational health as i was off a day with the cold and the health service has a crap system!! I will maybe mention it to them to see how i can help myself and help my worklife balance.


----------



## Mrs Moo

Hey everyone just when I thought Iwas th only 1 in the world then you find people in the same boat as you   We are with Shrewsbury clinic and we have been told to wait until there is new funding available so we are patiently waiting for April to come until the new financial year starts.  I am busy at the gym trying to lose the weight I gained when I came out of hospital last May and we have been very grateful to our parents who are helping fund a free holiday end of March so we are trying to remain positive.  

Its been a difficult few months since our BFN in August and I have had some councilling as my world was falling apart around me but Im so thankful to have amazing friends and family to support me.  My DH has been treading on a few eggshells shall we say.  

I'm taking my 1st few steps to getting further support and joining a Endometriosos group so I can speak to others who suffer with it. 

I have really flat days 1 being today and there is no real reason for it but hanging in there the Angels are guiding me in the right direction   

Anyway STAY POSITIVE it will happen for us ladies xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Mrs Moo

Welcome, i was the exact same i couldnt believe it when i stumbled across this site and there is so so many people out there going through the exact same thing as you.  Its helped me along the last few months knowing that.  I also have very understanding and loving family who are always there to support and offer advice but theres nothing quite like someone who knows excactly how your are feeling because they are going through it themselves.  Sometimes i find it hard to explain it, but here the ladies know only too well. 

I hope its second time lucky for you, keep the chin up and lots of


----------



## Katie789

Evening ladies,

Welcome moo. The limbo club is growing! 

Had our review today and as expected we were told our cycle had gone as well as expected and we can go ahead with third round as soon as I have my next period. Origin have recently changed their policy and reduced time between treatment to withdrawal bleed plus one regular bleed. Think we will just go ahead asap to give us focus. Knowing the chance of a bfp could be within the next few months has really lifted my spirits, but im also so so frightened at the same time. 

Hoping you get the same news on fri misse x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Katie i'm glad your review went well and you dont have to wait too long for your next round. That is really good news huni. Hoping your next af arrives bang on time.  

MrsMoo welcome to the thread huni. So sorry to hear you have had such a difficult time, a wee holiday sounds like a lovely idea. We all have very down days but we are all here to support each other, hoping you feel more positive soon. Good luck with the weight loss.  

Tessy how are you doing huni?  

Jilly you definitely need to take it easy huni, i work for the health service too but yoou and this tx are the most important thing. If things are getting too stressful during tx get your doctor to give you a sickline.  

Babydreams how are you getting on huni?  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Back again, my heads all over the place at the moment. Jillyhen I meant to say earlier at my review earlier I asked about whether it was better to take time off work during tx to avoid stress, etc. Dr said a new piece of research from america found women who were under some stress during tx had a higher rate of pregnancy. Obviously everyone deals with stress differently and its really different to measure stress levels as some people can tolerate higher amounts so its really down to each person and how they are finding it. I was given a sickline last time cause wasnt sleepin at all then I took leave durin 2ww. This time im gonna work til ec but am goin to say to boss that I need to take things easy. Shes great and really accommodating. You really need to think about you during this time and put yourself in the best position. If that means time off work, get a sickline and forget about the place!


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Girls

Katie - So pleased that you got some good news at your review, thankfully you'll be starting again as soon as af rears her ugly head...lol  Lots of PMA.  So happy for ya - lots of     .

MissE - Im doing good, just waiting..lol but you have all been there and you have all been great to chat too each day, i do have great family and friends and of course DH but you guys know exactly how im feeling.  So whens your review date?  lots of


----------



## MissE

Hi babydreams, glad you are doing ok. It is hard having to wait, you spend so much time just waiting. It is great to have the support of your family but they dont fully understand so it is great to have the ladies on here to chat to. My review is this friday huni, hopefully i'll get my name down to start again.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

MissE - i do hope you get back on track on friday, you deserve it.  Keep us posted on how you get on.  Wish you lots of luck im   for you. x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, good luck for your review today hun


----------



## Katie789

Thank goodness its the weekend!!

MissE I hope today went well and you can get started soon. As youll see from my post in dec cycle buddies im now panickin that if I go for a third go with origin ill not be eligible for nhs go. Clearly if we were to have a baby from our private tx I wouldnt be minding as much but we all know how this goes and I would be devastated if I went ahead with origin and it failed. That would be it. All doors closed for us having our own baby. 

Have emailed rfc to see what the deal is. Just when I thought we were on the road again.....


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all feeling?

Katie i hope rfc come back soon with good news. Is it not only if you have had more than 3, this will only be your third so you should still be entitled to your nhs go. Nothing in this IF business is ever straightforward.  

IrishD how are you doing huni?  

Babydreams thanks huni, hope you are feeling ok today.  

Tessy how are you huni?  

MrsMoo hope you are feeling abit more positive today huni.  

Jilly have just read on the cycle thread that you now have dates. Woohoo!!!! Hope it all goes well for you huni.      

Well ladies review went just as i expected. They said all went well, cant tell me why it didnt work, surprise surprise!!!!!!! He said he is not too concerned that 2 have failed and i have a 40% chance that it will eventually work. Doesnt make me feel any better. Have signed for FET again to use my last 5 frosties but waiting list is 4 months so in limbo til then.

Have a good weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning,

Just popped on to see how your review went yest misse. Why do you have to wait four months? Is that the usual time between cycles at rfc or is it because of waiting lists? How you feeling about the wait pet? 

Katie x


----------



## MissE

Hi katie, the wait is due to waiting lists, rfcs waiting lists are horrendous. I'm a bit miffed about the wait if truth be told, you would think i would be used to it though. I have had to wait between both my FETs but i am not very good at having to wait, a wee bit impatient i'm afraid. How are you feeling huni?

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma,

Was a bit of a grumper earlier as just learnt my cousins wife is expecting their second baby. baby number one is just one year old, so both have been conceived while DH and I stuggle on.  The green eyed monster was kicked back into the cupboard as quick as she came out though, so thats progress I suppose. 

I'm sorry you have to wait longer than you would like for your next FET. I am one of the most impatient people I know, so I can understand how you feel. Maybe you can break it up with a couple of long weekends? Between our first and second cycles I booked DH and i into a wee cottage for the weekend just to get away from it all. At this time of year (valentines day set aside) the rates are really reasonable, and its so good to get your head showered. Maybe we should have a house swap thread so we can all feel like we're getting on a wee holiday for free....I'd need a holiday cause it would take me two weeks to clean my house for guests!!

Katie x


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats a good idea Katie, I would need to start cleaning my house now lol.

I was hoping to go over and see my pg sister in March but now we have our date to go up want to see our schedule first. A weekend away would be lovely ive had a hectic month cant wait for things to settle down
Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing today?

Jilly good luck with starting huni      . Maybe see if you can arrange a weekend away during tx to help you destress.

Katie sorry you have had to endure another pregnancy announcement.  Hoping it wont be long til you can get going again. A holiday would be lovely but between tx and trying to sort the garden out there isnt much money left for a break away.   When the good weather comes in i will be kept busy trying to sort out the muck heap that is my back garden, that will help pass the time.   

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies, tessy, irishd, babydreams, mrsmoo.

I am just relaxing this evening, work was so hectic and i have been feeling rotten today cos the    reared her ugly head on friday and she is causing me a lot of grief today. So looking forward to friday cos i am off next monday and tuesday for a long weekend cos my wee sis is coming home from england for the weekend. It should be lovely catching up with her.  

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

How are you all.. Really cant be bothered to work today at all..

Thanks Miss E im sure you are excitied to see your sis. I have 2 nites away at the min planned so looking forwarf to that, goin to see Usher with my best friend in Feb in Dublin and i cant wait pity for her as ive said im off the drink and she was hoping we would go for cocktails etc and then hubby and me are for a rugby match in March which im looking forward to, we where supposed to stay in Dublin prices are mental for 1 nites b&b so ive said about driving up towards home and stay somewhere in the North which wuld be cheaper as i will be the driver again.

Getting excited about our impending treatment but i do love my wee glass of vino at the weeked but i determind not to wreck our chances.

Any other news?

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Just back in work after a long weekend, out on sat night and all day Sunday - died of death yesterday.  I just cant cope with two nights out a row anymore...lol.  

Jillyhen - OMG Usher, id love to go see him, i think he'd be class - lucky girl.

Miss E - you'll have a great weekend with your sis being home and a wee short week for you next week!

Big hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all well


----------



## Jillyhen

babyd

I was off fri n mon as well was bliss took myself off shopping and im also off this fri could work part time rightly with full time wages lol.

Cant wait to go and see him so lush..

No more days off for me trying to keep what i have till after et.


----------



## babydreams282

Yeah that would be the life Jillyhen, work less but paid more - no such luck!  Your right i keep saying that to my DH about my annual leave in work - im trying to keep as much as possible for then (whenever that may be this year) too.  How long are you planning to take off after ET?

Heading away for the weekend next weekend too - so i have next Fri off - my bank balance is taking some bashing lately...lol


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well. Im just waiting on my af. Been five weeks now but its been all over the place since started tx. Am past rushing out to get a test if im a day late. I couldve been on holidays with the money ive spent on them over the years! Dh finishes payin his car off this month so that will make things a bit easier for us. I def want a wee break away this year, but we also have what looks like an old graveyard for a front garden. Ive put up with it for long enough so like you emma ill be killin time out there.

Jillyhen, I was, and still am, a real tiny tears. Ive cried at all my appts and at really random things (geoff fallin on dancing on ice). Its such an emotional thing so let it out x


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening everyone,

MissE, i'm good thanks hun, just waiting around till we can get going again. Enjoy your time with your sister, I had my mum over last weekend from England and it was lovely to catch up with her.

All that chat about holidays/weekends away sound lovely, def no holiday for us, I will be in the garden like misse and katie but maybe I can convince DH to go away for a couple of days.

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd 

It all depends when my et will be i have 4.5 days left till my new leave starts April and im getting 2 days special leave so it will depend on when and also how i feel during the sprays etc. Im looking at my workload at the min and its crazy as we are so short staffed. Im gonna see occ health and discuss with them what i should do i want to be stress free.

Katie i was lying blubbering as ps i love you on sun nite, Hubby thinks im a right wuss, or maybe it was the sight of the lovely Gerard Butler lol

How are the rest of you? Im thinking of going back for reflexology.



Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Evening everyone,

Af arrived today and am feeling sick im so drained. Lovely dh had hot water bottle ready for me comin home from work. He also ironed my clothes for tomorrow and is in kitchen making our tea. He really is a star. 

Im toyin with the idea of going to counselling this tx, but might look into reflexology or acupuncture so it feels more like a treat instead. If you can call stickin needles into you a treat! Am used to it so wont be feart of them anyway. Havent been to either of them before so will need to do a bit of searching. Any of you any thoughts?


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all?

Katie glad af arrived so you can get started but sorry she is giving you lots of bother. Hope you are feeling better today. Maybe doing something alongside tx might help you relax a bit. I did acu for 8 months and did it for both my FETs but i am not doing it anymore simply because it is so expensive. I did enjoy it though.  

Jilly definitely do what is best for you during tx, work will still be there.  

IrishD glad you had a nice time with your mum last weekend. Any idea when you will be able to start again?  

Babydreams how are you doing? Where are you off to next weekend, anywhere nice?  

Tessy how are you doing huni? Hope you are well.  

Thank god it is friday tomorrow, work has been mad this week. So looking forward to a long weekend, just wish af would bugger off now.

Chat soon.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hi everyone,

had a little nosey on internet at lunchtime today and think have decided on some reflexology. Theres a clinic in Holywood i might try as this is close to Origin so would work out well for having sessions around tx. She recommends around three sessions if just for IVF so sounds like she not rippin the ass out of it and taking advantage of us ladies who will try anything to get pregnant. 

Am sooooo glad its nearly the weekend. Have absolutely nothing planned. We've got so boring since we started tx and stopped drinking. Well at least its helped me lose the beer belly now that i'm not downing the vodka and white every weekend!!


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Girlies

Weekend again - whoo hoo  

Hey Emma - im good, we are heading to Donegal next weekend for Valentines - i dont think ive ever been looking forward to something so much, def need the break.  Me and DH need some quality time together  

Katie - ive always wanted to try reflexology, so keep me posted on what its like, def something i would consider when my tx starts.

Oh ive just noticed Jillyen you seem to have had the reflexology before - what was it like?  Also did you go to one that specalises in fertility?


----------



## Katie789

Yippee no more work til monday!! Have just noticed I said had decided on reflexology when I actually meant acupuncture. Stupid me. Didnt get a chance to call about it today, will just add it to next weeks list.

Im so jealous of your break to donegal sparkle. Im sure yous will have a great time. 

Enjoy your long weekend with your sister Emma.

Hi to everyone else and have a great weekend x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?

Katie i hope you enjoy acu. I did it every week for 8 months, found it really relaxing but have decided not to do it again cos it didnt help me and it is so expensive. It has helped a lot of ladies though and it did help to regulate my cycles a bit and stop the bleeding lasting as long.

Babydreams a trip sounds lovely. I'm so jealous too, enjoy your romantic weekend in donegal.  

Jilly not long now til your appointment, so exciting.  

Tessy hope you are ok huni, thinking of you.  

IrishD how are you, hope you had a good weekend.  

Have had a lovely few days with my sis. Spent saturday moving my wee bro into his new house and then sunday we had a superbowl party. My DH loves american football so we all sat up to 3.30am watching tv and they got drunk. I just pigged out on sweeties.    

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning all,

Oh my goodness emma every week for eight months, you really did give it a good shot. Im only doing it around treatment time as the whole cost thing on top of the money we pay for tx is wild. 

Jillyhen are you getting much sleep thinking about friday? 

Hope everyone else is well 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

How are you all?

I must get back to reflexology again i found it de-stressed me. Might just do it every fortnight as it can be a bit pricey.

Im wishing my life away at the min, just want fri to come and get started. I want to go over and see my sis and dont want to book flights till we get our schedule, she wont be home till sept and the babies may be born end april i cant imagine her with a bump. In a way i dint want to go as im wishing it was me but hopefully we will get our bfp..Fingers crossed.

Im actually sleeping better than i have been.

Jillyhen x


----------



## Katie789

Have just had call from origin to say we are def starting tx again on 22nd feb. While I cant wait to get started, now that its confirmed im absolutely terrified. Im not scared of the process at all, but those of us who have been through it and had a bfn will know what I mean. Its such a mish mash of excitement and sheer terror. It will be worth it though!! 

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Thats brilliant news. You havent long to wait. Where you with the RFC?

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

All my tx has been with origin so far. I had some inheritance from when my mum died so that got us two goes. Hopefully this will be our last funded go as will be a very long time before we can afford it again. Took us two years to save for this one!! 

Katie


----------



## babydreams282

Ah Katies thats great news, im so pleased for ya, of course your going to be apprehensive but just think postively and hopefully it will all work out for ya - dont forget we are here ever step of the way.  Are you not entitied to an NHS try, are you on the waiting list 

Emma - glad to hear you had a good weekend with your sis, can you believe im packing already for my weekend away this weekend - my DH says he thinks we are going for two weeks, the clothes ive packed...lol  

Jillyhen - just to more full days and your there, its all starting for you now, im   for you.

Tessy, IrishD and all you other ladies - hope you are all well


----------



## Katie789

Babydreams,

Yes we're on the list and should get called around aug/sep. We made the decision to go privately as couldnt think of a more special thing to spend the money my mum left me on. Kind of like a gift and helping hand from her. 

Its reassuring to know that we have the nhs go as a safety net, but hopefully we wont be needing it this year   

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on for ages, but I've been sooooooo busy and totally exhausted.  Katie, that's a lovely way to spend your inheritance and would be just what your mum would've wanted  

Jilly, you haven't long to wait now before you get going - good luck.

Misse, hope you're keeping well pet and you enjoyed your superbowl party!

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all well    

I'm off all next week and I really need the break, am totally wrecked, working far too hard   

Will phone RFC next week when off to get this show on the road again.  When we had our review last Sept, we told Doc that we wanted to do for another FET in June/July and he told us to contact the clinic in April.  But with the way the waiting lists are, and RFC in general!, I've decided to get in touch with them sooner.  We're going away to a wee cottage outside Carlingford next week and I can't wait for the break - country walks, fine dining and plenty of vino    Pure bliss!


----------



## Jillyhen

Ah Tessykins thats sounds lovely, have a lovely weekend.

Thanks i cant believe we are at the end of our waiting.

We have booked a night in Dublin for the rugby in march , but ive managed to collect a full card in supervalue tokens so might aim for the 2 and give ourselves a wee treat.

Superbowl party sounds like fun.

Katie fingers crossed all goes well and your mum is looking down on you.

Jillyhen xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies, hope everyones keeping well on this wee thread.

Enjoy your break tessy. 

Have a good weekend everyone

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Babydreams hope you had a lovely weekend away.  

Tessy enjoy your week off.   Definitely phone rfc to get things moving cos their waiting lists are getting worse.   

Katie how are you getting on huni?  

Jilly hope DR is going well for you huni.  

IrishD how are you doing huni?  

So wish it wasnt monday tomorrow. Dont want to go back to work.   I have been baking heart shaped shortbread biscuits this afternoon for valentines day.  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Emma

Thanks for the good wishes goin ok, so far so good its the next stage im dreading.

The weekends go so quick


----------



## MissE

Jilly glad it is all going well. Dont worry about the next stage huni, just take one step at a time. The jabs arent really too bad, i got DH to do mine.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

I think Hubby is goin to do mine as well, get the chance to inflict pain on me lol


----------



## Katie789

Jillyhen,

Dont worry about the jabs. Honestly ive gone from nearly passing out at the sight of the needle to being a pro. Before I started we were actually talking about getting the nurses at my health centre to give me them everyday but origin gave me my first one and I realised they werent bad, it was more the thought of it that made me panic. I prefer my tummy though as leg bruises so badly. Everyone is different so find a spot that you prefer. 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Ie already said its goin into my stomach plenty of padding. I did the same a nurse that works down the corridor from me offered to give me them as she went thru ivf herself and knew the score.


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

How are you all today?

MissE - had a fantastic weekend away - just what the doctor ordered.

Jillyhen - how did it go on Friday huni, what exactly happens at the first appt - just keeping myself informed for when its my turn...lol.

Katie, tessy, irishd - hope you are all well


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

Once you have the first one over you youll laugh at how much energy has been wasted on dreading it. I know everyone is different but I found the one and only time the needle went into the leg was enough. Tummy all the way, even if it is three a day. This is where an extra wee roll of stretchyskin comes in useful!! I knew that chocolate fudge cake last night was good for me xx

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Katie

Im laughing at the choc fudge cake i was very good and didnt have a dessert just a coffee..

Babyd

I forgot you where heading away.. Just what the doc ordered..

We collected the drugs 1st the had our appt they give you your schedule to read thru then call you to see who the nurse who goes thru the schedule and explains how to use the sprays then showed us how to use the injections and how to set the doseage. Then took blodd pressure, she was very nice.

You go home with the drugs and a sharps box in a wee bag. I started spraying yesterday and not back up till 3rs March for a scan then inj start. All very exciting.

Jillyhen


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well.  Hope you're all in the mood for luuurrrrve on this Valentine's day     !!

Jilly, the injections aren't too bad, I remember feeling sick at the idea of it but once the first one was done, it was grand.  I injected into tummy too - plenty of padding!!  My DH has an absolute phobia about injections so it was left to me to do it!

Just phoned the RFC there bout our next FET.  We had our review with Dr McFaul last Sept and, at the time, we told him that we'd like to go again in May/ June of this year so I explained this to the girl on the phone - she dug out my file and the doc had written on my file that we were to be offered treatment in April, so the girl said that we'll get our letter of offer next month for the treatment to start with April's cycle!  This is earlier than we expected, but we'll just roll with it.  I am an eternal cynic anyway when it comes to the waiting lists, treatment time and admin at the RFC (had too many bad experiences with them!)  So we'll just wait and see what happens.  Glad we're starting to get the show on the road again   

Misse, Katie, Babydreams, Irish D and all you other ladies, hope you're all well    

Misse, throw us round a few of those heart shaped bikkies - sound lovely!


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - all very exciting indeed.  As soon as you start it does seem to happen all very quick, i suppose after the long wait for treatment that seems a bit strange.  Cant wait to get the show on the road now, so hope my letter arrives next month - that way i'll know extactly where i stand!


----------



## Jillyhen

babd

It only takes 6 weeks or so i cudnt believe myself it went so quick.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

6 weeks god that is quick, isnt it!  After waiting for 12 months + it must seem so unreal that its actually happening.  

I know i should be starting my tx in May/June and its only three months away but it just seems like its never gonna happen, did or does anyone else feel like this?  I think if i had my letter or even knew a date when id be starting - it would give me something to work towards.  Just feel so stressed out waiting waiting waiting......


----------



## Jillyhen

babyd

It will fly in, i go up for my e/c on the 16th and i cant believe thats this time next month. 

Chill hun you will get your golden ticket, hopefully it will come end March and you cant stop panicking..

Dosent do you any good to get stressed

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hello lovely ladies, where is everyone? It has got really quiet on here   I hope you are all well and having a relaxing weekend. I am passing the time by baking again. Spent today making lemon curd and blueberry cake, raspberry ruffle bars, and rocky road bars. Will be able to open a shop at this rate by the time the next tx comes round.   

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

MissE,

I love all things raspberry ruffle. I have such a sweet tooth I had two desserts yesterday when we went out for lunch. Cant normally cope with three courses but made room for starter, main, strawberry cheesecake, pavlova and tea. Never mind pregnant, I had such a food baby! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

OOh raspberry ruffles yumyum

I was at the wine bar last nite with the girls and we have got 4 dessert between 7 of us oh my sticky toffee pudding was amazing and strawboffee. Im like a ludgy bear today lol


----------



## babydreams282

Raspberry Ruffle, Pavolva, sticky toffee pudding - Please stop it girls...lol  Your making me hungry!

Well im gonna need extra gym time this week, as i spent Saturday/Sunday working my way through the biggest bag of pix n mix, hubby bought me them as a treat.  You should have seen his face when he came home and they were all gone...


----------



## Katie789

Babydreams,

I have the sweetest tooth ever...I dont think men get it at all. Anyway we need the stretchy skin for the injections   

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls
the worse advert for a dental nurse.. I love my sweets n cakes etc.

Ive plenty of extra padding for the injections lol


----------



## Irish Daffodil

MissE, you are making me hungry. When you do open your shop we will all be at the front of the queue!


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Stopped off at the bakery this morning and bought cream buns for everybody in work.  Eaten at 9.30am... tut tut.  But i am everyones favourite person today, so its all good.  Just have to work extra hard at the gym this evening...lol


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Stopped off at the bakery this morning and bought cream buns for everybody in work.  Eaten at 9.30am... tut tut.  But i am everyones favourite person today, so its all good.  Just have to work extra hard at the gym this evening...lol


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Stopped off at the bakery this morning and bought cream buns for everybody in work.  Eaten at 9.30am... tut tut.  But i am everyones favourite person today, so its all good.  Just have to work extra hard at the gym this evening...lol


----------



## babydreams282

lol... sorry that went in three times, my computer kept crashing...oooppps


----------



## Katie789

Evening all,

Officially no longer in limbo   . Had first DR injection this am. The weight ive put on since christmas has come in handy  .

Will obviously pop in to see how you are all keeping - its not like its like im going far away

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Ah good luck Katie

I wish you all the best with this tx and hope your wish comes true!

Do keep popping on though, update us on your progress, it would be nice to stay in touch!


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Just wanted to say good luck Katie,   it's your time.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie wishing you loads of luck for this tx, really hoping it brings you that much deserved BFP.       

IrishD how are you huni? Any idea on when you will be starting again.  

Babydreams how are you doing huni?   Hope you enjoyed the cream buns the other day.  

Tessy how are you sweetie?  

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks girls, it hasnt really sunk in that im started again. Im kind of trying to ignore the fact that its happening, although I am excited at being off work for two whole weeks following ET (we will get that far!!). Am so tired, I always wake really early in the run up to my period but the suprefact Im on for down regging must be kicking in as ive been awake since 4am!!!! DH is being ultra nice bless him. He's probably panicking he's going to get his head bitten off any minute if my moods are anything like last time!!

Hope you are all well, only one more day til the weekend  

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Hello Ladies.

May I butt in on your lovely thread? I am a fellow in-betweener! A frustrated one- but none the less a inbetweener! lol!
To cut a long story short I am waiting for an operation to get my useless tubes clipped/removed,then I can begin tx again. Either another FET go or a ICSI . Not sure which , as I only have 1 frostie in the deep freeze and am not sure its worth hoping that one will will survive. Well, first things first is to get these horrid tubies out.So I am hoping I will be having another cycle by June/July latest. I have an appointment to see my consultant regarding my op next thurs, so hoping he has an Operation date for me (as I have been messed around ALOT by the NHS   ) 

Hope to get to know some fellow 'in-betweeners' as I am struggling to find a place to slot in as most people are having treatment.

Here's hoping 2011 will be our year girlies!


----------



## MissE

Lollipops welcome to the thread huni  , you have found the place and you will slot in nicely here. I hope you get things sorted soon, it is awful when you are being mucked about. Where are you having tx? Hoping your op comes round quickly so you can plan your next tx.

Katie sorry to hear you are so tired but hopefully it will all be worth it huni. Keeping everything crossed for you.        

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Friday Ladies

Another long week over, thank god!

MissE - Im good thanks, still waiting...lol  Other than that im in pretty good spirits, for now.  As we all have our good days and bad days.  Hows things with you any more progress on your side?

Lollipops - welcome, i hope all goes well for your op and you get a date soon, then hopefully your tx wont be long after that.  Im due to start my first NHS tx in May/June, so we could be cycle buddies, if everything goes to plan      

Katie - make sure you get plenty of rest, take advantage of DH looking after you so much!   this works for you.  

Hello to all other thread ladies, hope your all keeping ok, whatever stage your at in your Journey


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Lollipops, welcome to the thread.

MissE, I am good thans hun, twiddling my thumbs till we get going again (v. impatient!). We are hoping to get started again in march/april all going well.  When you you starting again?

Babydreams, may will come round before you know it.

Big hello to everyone else. Off out to enjoy the sun.

xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies. 
Thanks for the warm welcome!
Irish - I too get impatient. I always hate the waiting and build up before tx. You enjoy the sun. Wish it was sunny were I am!
Babydreams - here's hoping we are cycle buddies. Roll on summer hey! The way this year is already flying by I am sure it will soon come round!

MissE- thanks for the welcome too. I have my treatment at Care Nottingham. How about you? You have prob said already,but what stage are you at at the moment?

Everyone else.....hello! Sorry for lack of personals but I am using my phone to send this and it has a mind of its own! 
Xlollix


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Babydreams hang in there sweetie, the waiting is so difficult but hopefully it will be well worth it when we get our BFPs.   No more progress with me, just waiting not so patiently like yourself.

IrishD glad you are ok huni, great that you are starting again in a few months. My letter said 2-3 months from i joined the list which was the end of Jan, so i am hoping around the end of april / start of may.     Maybe we wont be too far apart.  

lollipops hope you are having a good weekend.   Praying the sun will come out where you are. I'm having treatment at the RFC in belfast. I am waiting for FET. I had all my embies frozen with my ICSI cycle and have had 2 FETs so far, both BFN so have 5 embies left for my last FET. Fingers crossed this is the one.    

Tessy how are you doing sweetie?  

Jilly and katie hope the tx is going well for you girls.  

I am so excited, i have eventually talked DH into letting me have a puppy. Going tomorrow to see bassett hound puppies and i cant wait.    Have wanted a pup for ages. The only thing i worry about is i have an 8 year old kitty who is a big softie. I hope the pup gets on well with the kitty.

Chat later lovelies.

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, sorry I haven't been on in ages, but our laptop broke down and we just got a replacement today - halleluiah!

Katie, delighted that you've got started and have everything crossed for you.

Hello to all of you.  Time will fly by Misse, looks like we'll be going for our next fets round the same time - I was told April too.

Ohhh, you're a lucky duck getting a wee pup, especially a basset hound pup - they're gorgeous.  We have a dog and she's like a child to us!  She's 6 now and I would love to get her a wee friend, but I know it would be a total nightmare!

What are you going to call the dog?

Sunday night blues have kicked in girls with the prospect of work tomorrow so am going to run myself a nice wee bath and get myself pampered before the new week begins.

Take care everyone X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, Tessy lovely to have you back. It is a nightmare when the laptop stops working. Some stupid virus downloaded onto mine yesterday, apparently it is a fake virus but they can access your personal info        . Thank goodness i got it removed.

It would be lovely to have you as a cycle bud huni, hopefully this will be our time.     
Got my pup today, had to go to monaghan for him, he is adorable but there are some problems with potty training so we are working on it. had to bath him when i got home cos he was so smelly. He is so well behaved but it is taking time for him and the cat to adjust to each other. Only slight problem is he is slightly dopey, every time he takes a drink his ears fall into the water bowl.    We have called him Satchmo.

I know how you feel hun with the sunday night blues, so dont want to go back to work tomorrow. At least i have tuesday and wednesday off though. Enjoy your bath and pampering tonight.

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Howdy limbo ladies.

How's the weekend been for you ladies?
Mines flown by and I can't get over that It's almost March! yikes!

tessykins- dito! I too have the Sunday night blues. It's depressing knowing a whole week lies ahead! roll on Friday already hey! 

MissE- that's great that you managed to get lots of frosties from your icsi cycle. Fet is far less stressful. Will they thaw all your remaining embies together? Or one at a time? On your previous fets did you manage to transfer 1 or 2 embies? I am really undecided as to whether its worth me having on last fet go as I only have one embie left, my consultant is concerned my ovarian reserve is low so wants us to start tx as soon after my op as poss. The thing is I have one last nhs funded fet,but as I say I only have one embryo left,and the chances of that being viable are slim. But at the same time it seems a crime to.waste a free fet. But the way my op has been delayed I am worried my ovarian reserve is getting worse,in which case I think i would be better off having an icsi cycle while i still have a chance of using and producing some eggs. I only produced 4 eggs on my first icsi,which considering my age was a poor response. I would hate it if I waited for my op,had my op,healed up,had fet,then started icsi and everything had got worse. Oh what a dilemma! Any advice welcome! Sorry to have blabbed on about myself!

Ladies - how are we all? Xxx


----------



## Katie789

Emma,

You lucky thing, im sure your wee puppy is gorgeous. I have a wee doggy too and I love her to bits, they are great to have around.

Thanks tessy, it wont be long for you either.

Hi to everyone else, and I hope you are all well.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Miss E im sure your wee pup is gorgeous, spoil him rotten and get plenty of toys incase he starts chewing. 

Such a lovely day out a bit of sunshine makes you feel so much better, im heading home now getting my laptop back and ive been so excited all day.

Heading to mums for tea as they have been over with my sister for 2 weeks cant believe she is almost 28 weeks wont be long till the twins arrive, Feelin a bit nervous about the whole this. 

Injections are starting fri and i cant wait ( not) and then 2 weeks tomoro till e/c. Crazy how time flies.

Jillyhen x


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Emma - ah a cute wee puppy, im sure you love him.  Love the name too! 

Jillyhen - The sunshine definately improves my mood too, just wish the tempature would rise a little.  Injections for you on Friday...Eeek.  You'll be fine though, it really is flying in.  Lots of  .

Katie - how are you getting on?

Lollipops, Tessy, IrishD and all other ladies hope you are all well!

AFM - still waiting.  So hoping i get my letter of offer this month, i think i have my heart set on it and if it doesnt come i know im going to be disappointed.  Any girls who have had NHS offer, did you all get your letters at 10 months to start treatment in 12?


----------



## Katie789

Babydreams,

Before we signed for our third tx in feb I called rfc to check our position on waiting list and they said it was treatment to start exactly 12 months after signing with letter two months before, so unless thats their standard reply you should get your letter soon. 

MissE what a lovely two days to be off with wee satchmo. I hope hes settling in okay. 

Afm day nine of down reg. Hardly sleeping and moody as anything. Roll on stims so I can feel almost normal again and dh can open his mouth without needing permission  

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie - oh dear. Horrid down regging! It can turn even the nicest of ppl into the the devils deciples! Lol......stimms seem to chase the evil away! Lol.  Feel for you ! It's not an easy time. My dh practically hid away from me until he felt safe to return! Hehe!

Hello everyone else! How are we? X


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw girls, god love my poor hubby last week i was like a bear with a sore head lol

I think the wee nite in Dublin did us the world of good. He even took my car out and got it ready for mot withour me asking.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok. The weather has been lovely the past few days, hoping there is more good weather to come.

Jilly sounds like your hubby is very understanding, it wont be long sweetie and hopefully you will feel better.  

Katie sorry to hear you are suffering from the effects of DR too, it is awful feeling so tired. Hoping when stimms start there will be a big improvement.  

Babydreams hoping your letter comes soon huni, even if you have to wait a feww months after getting your letter before starting it seems easier cos you know it is near.        Hang in there huni.

Lollipops how are you doing huni?  

Tessy how are you doing huni?

Thank goodness it is friday tomorrow, looking forward to having a few days to spend with Satchmo. Also have my complimentary consultation with origin on saturday morning just to get the ball rolling if i need it. Hopefully we wont though.  

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Hello Ladies.


Bit of a 'me,me,me' post coming up so sorry guys!

I had my consultation regarding my tubal operation. And to cut a long story short the NHS won't fund my op   
We have to pay , which on looking into private hospitals is expensive.
Me and DH are stuggling to see a way out of this. The total costs of our next ICSI tx and this Op will be about £9,000!  
We just haven't got that money. So me and DH are stumped. I don't know what to do. My clinic insist I get my tubes sorted before more tx. So I just don't know what to do right now.
Help ladies! I'm going    here!  x


----------



## babydreams282

Hi Ladies

Lollipops - im so sorry love, i really dont know what to say to you, im sure both you and DH are devasted, this whole rollercoaster ride is hard enough without adding money worries too.  £9000 is a hell of a lot of money.  I really hope something works out for you and you get it sorted.  Maybe you'll have a little windfall  .  NHS funding is horrendous  

P.S.... there's a few of us ladies on here planning a bank robbery, your more than welcome to join the crew   lol

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well!


----------



## Katie789

Holy moley lollipops thats a lot of money. Why is the op so vital?? Would it be cheaper abroad?? 

Emma, im feeling okay. Acupuncture must be helping with the side effects. Still no sign of af though. Hows satchmo? 

Hope everyones keeping well. Must get back to work so can get away at five!!!

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

Im the same have a load of charts to be filed and instruments to be put away.

Gosh lollipops can you go abroad to have op?

Jillyhen


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the support. Like you all say it is a hell of a lot of money. I have spent the last couple of days getting quotes,have found some cheaper prices,but still v.pricey. I use to live in Spain,so am looking into operation costs over there too. 
I will not let this falter my stride.One way or another I'll have this op! I wish I didn't need to have it done. I even rang my clinic for advice,and they said to me the same as they have said before, I need my useless tubes clipped or removed before more tx. The trouble I have with them is that during tx they become v.swollen and they fill with fluid. This fluid is potentially toxic to an embryo. If my tubes leak this nasty fluid whistling an embryo is trying to implant it can simply wash it away. During both my previous txs my tubes showed signs of fluid and swelling,and both txs failed.theres no proof they leaked but of course if the problem was fixed it would increase my success rate.So I dont really have a choice. I'm trying to keep positive that me and Dh will get the money for this op somehow.
won't give up!thanks again lovely ladies,I am posting this from my phone so soz for dodgy grammer or spelling! my phone has a mind of its own!. xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?  

Lollipops how are you doing huni? Did you get any more info on prices for the op, hope you get something sorted very soon.  

Jilly how is tx going huni, hope you are doing ok.  

Katie glad acu seems to be helping with the symptoms, any sign of af yet?  

Tessy how are you keeping huni?   Any word on a start date for you yet?

Babydreams how are you holding up huni, i hope you dont have to wait too much longer for your letter to come through.  

Well i'm doing ok, still waiting patiently. af arrived on sunday and it is killing me  .  had my consultation with origin on saturday, they scanned me and said as well as endo i have pcos and i have a large endometrioma on my right ovary. At least i now know where all the pain in my ovary has been coming from. Not sure what to think about the pcos though cos 2 doctors have already told me i dont have it and they didnt see it when they did my lap  . They said if i need a fresh cycle they would give me metformin with the ivf meds to help reduce the risk of ohss but they said it wont necessarily eliminate the risk.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Emma

Im feeling grand was a bit ropey 2 weeks ago wasnt sleeping and im very bad form thankfully i got over it and on the countdown to e/c this time next week.

Its funny how one doc says you havent got pcos and then the other sayd you do, i was told i had it but when i spoke to the nurse in the rfc she said i didnt. So bizarre

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Emma,

Well hopefully you wont be needin the fresh cycle and wont have to think about ohss again!! 

Oh my goodness jilly, its hard to believe your ec is next week!!! 

Hope you are all keeping well. My af arrived on sun. One of the worst ever. Hopefully the last one for a long time xx

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey Katie

I cant believe we are nearly at the end time goes so quick just seems like yesterday i started my sprays.


----------



## lollipops

Katie and Jillyhen.

Good luck for your up coming ec's. Time does fly when your having tx,its waiting to start tx that drags.
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, how you all doing?  Glad to see that there's a lot of action going on for many of you and that there'll soon be plenty of e/cs, e/ts and BFPs   !!

Well, I'm still in limbo waiting on word from RFC.  I'm off all goodies for lent - biscuits, crisps, sweets, buns and even my beloved chocolate    I would actually kill for a galaxy at the minute, but need to be good.  Want to get into shape for impending FET!

I was wondering girls if any of you would recommend acupuncture?  Misse, I know that you had it - did you find it in any way beneficial for making you relax etc?  I'm in two minds about getting it done prior to next FET, but I know it's expensive and I would rather spend my money on a nice facial to help me relax   .

Hope you're all well - roll on the weekend!!


----------



## lollipops

Hi Ladies

Tessykins.
Dito! I too want to know a bit more about acupuncture. I am in two minds- I am game for anything that may increase my chances BUT I don't know if I am a true believer?! I mean,it's not cheap and as you said I could have a lovely facial for a lot less! But shout up girls if you have any advice/opinions on the subject!
Wow, you have cut alot out for lent. I am too weak to be that strict. I need sweet things in my life! lol. I have decided that after my operation I will buck up my ideas and get all healthy- but until then I will scoff on choccie!  

MissE- Those damn AF's and the pain they bring! It's horrible isn't it! As for having PCOS,well surely you either have it or you don't?!   Seems so wierd that you can get a difference of opinions. Hmmmmm,very strange, silly doctors  

AFM- slowly getting nearer to sorting my operation out. Funding seems near impossible. Have rang the PCT to seek advice,they said they will try and help but it takes time- a long time! I can't wait! I am to impatient. I want to start tx soon,so I want my operation asap. So that means paying. Mixed feeling about paying up but my need to get this operation over with quickly over-rides my anger at having to pay-if that makes sence??
So I have found a ''reasonable'' quote, hate the doctor who said he'll do it but hey ho-got to grit my teeth on that one.Have been told to see my GP to get a full blood count done and then call the doctor to arrange a date for operastion-hopefully no longer than 4 week wait. So thats me so far ladies.
Still in limbo but certainly not out!

Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lollipops - glad you got a resonable quote, hopefully you'll get your op soon and your can get started again im   for you.

Tessykins - im the same off all take aways, crisps, chocolate, fizzy drinks - its killing me and its only the third day.. eeekk.

Jillyhen - hope all is well with you and the injections are going ok, are you up on monday for another scan?

Katie - hows you, not long til you get started, have you got a date yet?

MissE - thats terrible about the docs, i dont understand how one can tell you one thing and then another tells you different - what are they playing at.  Hopefully you wont need the fresh cycle and you'll not need to worry about ohss.  

AFM - still waiting for my letter of offer, these last few weeks have dragged in, i cant seem to get it out of my mind, its the first thing i think of when i wake in the morning and the last thing i think of at night - im even dreaming about the dam thing now.  Seriously need ideas to take my mind off things untill i eventually get started.  Anybody any ideas?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all keeping well!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey baby

Im up on wed at 8.10  for another scan and to get a time for e/c on wednesday.

You need to chill as once your letter arrives and you give a date for af it all happens very quick and before you now it you are collecting your drugs. Good things come to those who wait.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - i know im trying to relax and do things to take my mind off it but nothing is working.  Hey ho just have to wait, like everyone else.  

Good luck next week!

Have a good weekend


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Babydreams sorry you are still waiting huni, i hope they get a move on and send you the letter soon. The waiting is the hardest part but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end.  

Jilly wont be long for you now huni, what day is ec planned for? Have read some of your posts on the cycle thread, it is normal to feel a bit swelled, drink plenty of water and try to increase your protein intake.  

Lollipops glad to hear you are a bit closer to getting the op done. I hope it all gets sorted very soon so you can start tx again as soon as possible.  

Tessy you are so good giving up all those things  . I have given up crisps for lent. I havent heard anything yet either but hope it wont be too long til we get our start dates. Acu was great, i found it relaxing but it is expensive and i gave it up cos i went every week for 8 months as well as pre and post et both times and still no BFP. I was paying roughly £200 a month. I have decided that i might either treat myself to nice facials now and again or even try reflexology to help me relax. Spoke to a woman who has practiced reflex for years and she said you only need to do it occasionally. It does not treat conditions, it is designed to eliminate stress.

katie how are you huni? How are you getting on with tx?  

Well i'm still waiting not so patiently. The pup has been misbehaving galore, he has piddled in the house and has chewed through 3 electric cables, one of these days he will light up like a christmas tree   . He is so cute though. Having to buy a baby gate to keep the wee eejit down the stairs.
We have my hubby's granda's 90th b'day party this weekend so i have some baking to do. Going to make profiteroles and a few varieties of cupcakes.

have a good weekend my lovelies.
Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Misse I love cupcakes. Hope you have a lovely time.

Im getting on well. Doesnt feel like its happening as im trying not to think about it. Def not having anywhere near the amount of flushes or sleepness nights as previous cycles. Not sure if thats acupuncture or just knowing what to expect. Im having acupuncture once a week, think have been four times now and am not sure if enjoy is the right word, but I feel im doing something that might help which is good enough for me. 

Hope you are all keeping well

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie- 

Perhaps the acupunture is helping. I have read endless reports on it'Wisws benifits during treatment. I think I will be considering it when I start up again.
Brilliant that your side effects are not as strong as on previous cycles  - I am all for an easy life so hoping my next cycle will be similar.
If I can ask , how did you go about finding an acupunturist (is that even a word?!  ) . I have looked on the net and yellow pages, found a some in my area,  did you do this or was someone recommended to you? Did you have to go for a consultation first or do they just ask you to come straight in for a session?
Sorry for a list of questions!  

wishing you lots of luck for this cycle!   

l


----------



## Katie789

Lolli,

I just googled for someone in my area as I thought the closer to home the more convenient it would be to go for sessions around ec/et. The place I chose is halfway between my home and origin so is great. 

The first session consisted of questions- health and previous ivf txs, etc, then straight into acupuncture. Ive gone once a week since then and shes given me wee diet and massage things to try at home as well. Im pleased with my choice, and if it helps my tx then all the better. That said if I wasnt having tx I wouldnt be going as it really adds up!! 

Good luck,

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all doing?

Katie how are you doing sweetie?   Hope tx is going well for you.

Lollipops hope you are doing ok huni.  

Jilly good luck for your ec huni, hope there are loads of lovely eggies.       

Tessy how are you doing?  Are you still being good? have you decided whether to have acu or not, i'm off at the end of the month and i might just book myself in for a wee facial or massage as a treat.

Babydreams how are you doing huni? I hope you are managing to hang in there with all the waiting. Have you phoned yet to see where you are on the list.  

Hope you are all having a good week.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi ladies.
Bit closer to treatment today. Finally got a date for my tubal operation. It's next Tuesday! So once that's done I am to wait for approx 2 months before starting FET. It's a small but positive step closer.
Sorry for lack of personals but laptop is out of use so sending this from my phone.x


----------



## MissE

Lollipops great news that you are now one step closer to tx. Good luck for your op next tuesday, i really hope you recover from it quickly and get yourself prepared for FET in a few months time.   

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning girls,

Lollipops thats soon, great news  

Misse, it will be really soon for you too, did they say it would be around april? 

Im on day six of stimms so around halfway there. V nervous about fri scan so trying not to think about it.

Hope you all enjoy the wee holiday tomorrow 

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Evening everyone, hope you are all well.

Lollipops, thats great news for your op, will be thinking of you on tuesday, at least once you get that over you know it won't be too long before you get going again.

Katie, how did your scan go?

MissE, hope your party went well. Your pups antics made me giggle, they can drive you mad at times but as soon our fella gives me the big doe eyes I always give in to him! We had to get a stair gate for our fella because he has the cat terrorised. 

Big hello to everyone else.

xx


----------



## lollipops

Thankyou for all your kind words .  Roll on Tuesday , really want to get this op out the way now.

Katie - how did Fridays scan go love?

Xxx


----------



## Katie789

Hi ladies,

Lolipops, hope tues goes well. Thatll be another hurdle cleared and fingers crossed there wont be any more for you to jump. 

My scan went well on fri. There were three good sized follies with another couple that could catch up. Lots of small ones too. I was really pleased with that as wanted enough to keep going but was frightened if had too many they would be poor quality like first time around. My womb lining is still very thin so have been drinking pineapple just and eating brazils, both of which I hate!! 

Think its really just hit me that im going through this again and have had a major wobble. Im sure itll pass but just want to take a tablet and wake up to bfp. 

Hows everyone keeping around here? 

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Katie.
I know exactly what u mean about taking a pill and going to sleep until you get a bfp! I often think that myself during tx. It's hard to cope with it all at the best of times,so your perfectly entitled to a wobble. We are only human after all !  You sound like your making good progress tho. Lots of follies growing! Shame you don't like pineapple or brazil nuts though! Lol.
Very best of luck!x


----------



## Jillyhen

Gosh Katie

A pill like that would be fantastic..

Lollipops im sure you cant wait to have your op on tues, where are you having it done?

Jillyhen


----------



## lollipops

Jillyhen- do you think we could design such a pill. I think we would be onto a winner. I know I would pay good money for a dose of such pills! Lol. 
I will so sooooo glad when this op is over with! Roll on tues. I am getting it done at my local hospital in Derby. I have trained Dh  to perform everyday housework chores incase I am off my feet for a few days, he's been obediently hoovering today , I told him he should get some practice time in over this weekend. I wonder how long I can milk this for after the op? At least a week me thinks! Lol.

How are you doing? Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Lollipops

I would try and milk it as mush as you can, im gonna try that 1 also.

Im feeling grand had been sore after e/c & transfer pain free now thank god

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning ladies

Jillyhen - glad your now painfree, make sure you take it easy and look after yourself.

Lollipops - good luck with your op tomorrow, i hope all goes well.

Katie - Good new about your follies growing nicely for you, whens your next scan?

MissE - hows your new puppy coming along?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, i hope you are all well!  

AFM - still waiting on my letter, hopefully it should come anyday now.  Fingers Crossed


----------



## Katie789

Hey babydreams,

Scan was this morning. Have now 15 follies in the running. If I wasnt already lying down I think id of fainted. So different to last time when I only had three follies. Fingers crossed the qualitys just as good. They phoning me later with ec day.

Good luck tomorrow lollipops.

Hows everyone doing? 

Katie


----------



## babydreams282

Happy Days Katie

Im so pleased for you, not long for you now.


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Lollipops, just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow.

xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Babydreams sorry to hear you are still waiting huni, hope your letter arrives very soon.  

Lollipops just wanted to say good luck for your op tomorrow. Really hoping all goes well for you sweetie.       

Katie woohoooooo!!!!! fab news on those follies, hoping there are loads of lovely eggies ready for collection.       

Jilly how are you getting on? Hope the 2ww is going fast for you.       

IrishD how are you doing huni?   The pup is quite funny, completely refusing to go for a walk now. He is just a lazy big lump and all he wants is food. Took him out yesterday and after a few minutes he just lay down, had to carry him back to the house.  

Tessy how are things with you huni?   Any word on your start date yet, hoping you dont have to wait too long.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Good luck lollipops for your op tomorrow

Miss E im being really patient (not) how things with you? What a wee rascal you have our dog is with mum and dad for a few days as he has a habit of lying on top of me and he isnt a small dog!! What is it with animals and lying on top of you as the cat is the same he is another rascal..

Jillyhen


----------



## lollipops

Katie. Omg 15! That's amazing news! Well done follies! Had any news on ec date yet?

Thankyou ladies for wishing me good luck. I feel all sicky if I think about too much. So me and Dh are going to watch a film to take my mind off the op. I just keep telling myself it will be worth it once its done. I'm all  for doing anything that improves my chances of success. Although its been hard getting my head round the fact that this op is infact a sterilization. I am fully aware that my tubes don't work but it did take some time to accept that having this op would make me officially infertile! Still its worth it if I get a baby out of it! 

On that note,I'm off! Thankyou lovely ladies for your support! Xxx


----------



## Katie789

Morning all,

Lollipops youll prob be in, out and lazing about by the time you get this post. Hope it goes well and you milk the next few days.

Emma your wee pup sounds like a wee mischief. Mine would walk for days without lying down! 

Thank you for your well wishes. Am having ec tomorrow. Dont really know how I feel about the number of follies I have. When I had eight first time around they were so poor quality none survived. Second time we only had three follies and got really good quality eggs. Im not expecting to get 15 eggs, just praying really hard we get a few good ones. Will let you know tomorrow.

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Lollipops

Hope all goes well today.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lollipops - Hope all went well today.  

Katie - Good luck tomorrow for ec, hope all goes well for you.

Emma - your pup sounds so lovely, the lazy little thing...lol

Jillyhen - hope the wait is going quick for you, im  .

Big   to all other ladies reading!


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

Im wishing my life away at the minute next week cant come quick enuf

Hows things with you?

Jillyhen


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie - just wanted to say good luck for today


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lovin the sunshine!

Jillyhen - im sure you are, just try to relax hun.  Are you back to work today?  Still waiting on my letter,   is comes this week but i wont hold my breath... 

Good luck to Katie and Gilly for EC today, i'll be   for you both.  

Hi all other lovely ladies, hope you are all well!


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Got ten eggs this morning. Dh sperm poorer than before but hopefully we get a couple of embies to put back. Dreading tomorrows phonecall but on the otherhand wish they would hurry up and phone to get it over with!

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie- thats brilliant news! 10 eggs! well done! I have everything crossed that you willl have some lovely embryos ready for ET.     

Jillyhen - hows it going hun? Hanging in there? sending you lots of    too!

MissE - how's you ?  How's your puppy?

Irish Daff and Baby dreams , how are you?

AFM- thankyou for all your kinds words regarding my op. It's all over with and I'm resting up at home. I am so sore today, not a nice feeling but I am sure it will pass. It's all for a good cause. It's one hurdle out of the way and I'm one step closer to my next treatment! xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi girls

Lolliopops glad you are feeling better,im sure you are glad to have he op over..

Yip im back babyd just taking it easy im to lighten my work load and not do sedations etc but if there is any probs im to get referred back to occ health.. 

Getting scunnered just want to know what my wee embies are doin? I kep talking to them.. (Am i goin mad lol)


----------



## lollipops

You talk away Jillyhen - I think it's sweet! Anything positive and happy is worth a go!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hubby thinks im a rite    lol


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie, good luck for your call today   you get really good news.
Lollipops, glad your surgery went well, you are getting closer to that BFP.
Jillyhen, I don't think you are going mad I think its lovely  

Big hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## babydreams282

Good luck for today Katie and Gilly i'll be thinking of you both  

Jillyhen - you are not mad, thats lovely, keep positive  

Lollipops - so glad your op went well, hope your resting up and taking time to recover  

How's everyone else?  Hope your all well


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ladies. Am in shock as all the eggs were good enough to use! The only thing I can put it down to is apimist or luck (finally). Have eight embies this morning, lets hope they keep going.

Lollipops, glad the op went well. Lovely bright weather to be recouperating. Have you a garden you can relax in and dh can meet your demands? 

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie - wow wow wow! Bet you are over the moon! Keep growing embies!!!     

I do have a garden. DH was tidying it up yesterday. The decking and patio needed a good clean after the winter months. However the garden furniture is shut away in shed. Will have to ask DH to get me a chair out for tomorrow.

I am so chuffed for you honey! Things are going really well for you right now. Long may they continue. Sending lots of       towards you and your developing embies!


----------



## babydreams282

Such good news Katie, stay strong little embies and grow for mummy


----------



## Irish Daffodil

8 embies, thats great Katie, grow strong little ones


----------



## Katie789

Thanks girls, am trying not to get ahead of myself as I know that even perfect embies dont always result in a bfp (like last time) but fingers crossed they stay strong and we get a couple of good ones put back in. Am def glad I stuck with the apimist, im convincing myself it is responsible for both the increase and improved quality of my eggs. 

wasnt that a gorgeous day. i spent it with my little niece and nephew which was great as it took my mind off things completely. When I got home I actually thought "Oh i havent thought about ivf since lunchtime". How bad is that, although you will all know how much treatment, and wanting a baby can be in your head all of the time. 

Hope you will all soon be joining us on the cycle thread soon.

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie great news on your wee embies huni  . Keep growing big and strong little embies.          

Lollipops i'm glad the op went well huni, rest plenty and milk it for as long as you can.   Puppy is doing well, still as mischievous as ever.

Jilly keep talking to those embies huni, it will encourage them to grow and stick.  

Babydreams how are you, i hope your letter arrives very soon cos i know how frustrating it is waiting.  

Tessy how are you doing lovely?  

IrishD how are you my lovely?  

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

MissE

Im chatting away to them urging them to stick and cramps to clear off lol


Lollipops how are you doin?

Jillyhen


----------



## lollipops

JILLYHEN . I'M OK THANKS. RESTING UP AND BORED OF BEING BORED! LOL!U KEEP CHATTING AWAY HUN! XXX


----------



## Katie789

Morning everyone,

Just a quick one from me today as am heading out to a wedding. Well ive joined the 2ww club. Had two embies transferred yest. Seven of the eight made it to day two but as there were two clear good ones they thought theyd pop them in and see if the other five continued to develop. If they do we'll have snowbabies too.

Hope you are all well. Better get a move on else ill be clip cloppin into the church after the bride  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Thats brilliant news Katie

Have a lovely day at the wedding,

Jillyhen


----------



## lollipops

Yay! Well done Katie! Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Ladies,

I'm a long time lurker on the NI Boards & my DH is always giving out that I havnt joined you, he is right of course. So here I am, finally taking the plunge!

We have been on this road for what seems like an eternity now, and like you all it has been one of great highs & heartbreaking lows that i often feared would destroy me 
I have 3 sisters all with Pcos but thankfully for them they have all had sucessfull pregnancies & I have 4 gorgous nieces & 1 beautiful nephew that keep me very busy!

I have had great support from my sisters & close friends throughout this rollercoaster of hospital appointments, waiting lists, BFN's etc & honestly I could never repay their support & kindness.

Anyway I am determined to keep looking forward with no regrets so DH & I are giving IVF another go & have appointments made for GCRM in mid April. I wasnt impressed with the way we were treated in the RFC but I wont dwell on that . Hoping 2011 is a lucky year for us all 

CB


----------



## lollipops

Clairebear - so glad you decided to take the plunge and dive in with us! I can't express how good FF is for me. Without it I would feel very alone. How nice to hear that you have supportive family , quite often some of us feel like we just don't get the support we need from family , so its so refreshing to hear how supportive your sisters are. Cherish that  
I hope you find this site a comfort. And I'm sorry for your bfn's - here's hoping your luck will change.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Clairebear

You made a good decision to join, without the advice and help from the lovely ladies on the board i would have been totally lost.

Jillyhen


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Lollipops & Jillyhen!

I have been following all your stories closely.
Lollipops hope your recovery is going well, I had right tube removed after ectopic pregnancy & it took a while for me to get to normal so please take things easy after your op & let everyone spoil you for a while! Hopefully Your FET will come round before you know it.
Jillyhen your 2ww will soon be over & I hope your are feeling positive about your cycle!!! It is so easy to over think every little twinge, but we are women after all & thats what we do.

CB


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie, congratulations on being PUPO, hope those embies are getting comfy.
MissE, I am good hun, just hanging around waiting to get going again.  How are things with you? How is the pup settling in?
Babydreams, hope your letter arrives this week.
Lollipops, how are you doing, keep milking that pampering for as long as you can.
Jillyhen, hope those embies are making themselves at home.
Clairebear, this site has been a god send to me and everyone has been lovely.

Big hello to anyone I missed.

xx


----------



## Katie789

Welcome clairebear, youll def be glad youve joined the ranks, the support is a real lifesaver sometimes.

MissE, is satchmo any keener on going out for walks? I was chatting to someone yest who has two bassett hounds. I near dropped when she told me how heavy they were 7 and 5 stone!! I immediately thought they must be overweight but then she showed pics and they def were not. They were soooo long. 

Hows everyone doing over here? Well I hope.

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Good morning ladies and what a beautiful day it is!

Sorry there are no personals im just nipping on quickly before i head out for the day but MY LETTER ARRIVED - yes indeed it arrived yesterday and i spent yesterday on such a high, we have finally made it to the starting line, now feels like im getting somewhere.  So Happy


----------



## Jillyhen

Whoop Whoop baby

At long last hun spin for yo

Did i not say at the start it would come round the 25th??

Do you have a date for bloods??

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

You did indeed, maybe your physic...lol

Well the thing is my letter says to have bloods done on day 2 or 3 of my next af, which is anyday now and its says send the results back with the treatment planning letter but i dont need to send that back until my May AF.  So do i get bloods done with my doc this week and then hold on to the results until is send my letter back in may?  I also have an appt to get other bloods done with RFC on 11th April


----------



## Katie789

Babyd,

How exciting you have finally got your letter and you can see hope in sight  

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Babydreams - yay! Your one step closer! Brilliant!
As for your bloods , its hard to say ?! Maybe just do your bloods on your May AF ? That way its all done together. I don't suppose either matters really. Call the clinic if your unsure.
Chuffed for you though, its lovely to get the green light! Xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

I had got our letter in nov and i think  i got my bloods done in dec as my treatment was based round jans af so i only had the 1 month to get it. I suppose it gets another thing out of the way and at least you have them done.

Exciting times ahead xx

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks ladies

Im all chuffed  

So Jillyhen how are you feeling, not long til test date!

Katie - Congratulations on your ET, take it easy and im   those embies snuggle in tight, whens your OTD?

Lollipops - How are you?  Hope your fully recovered after your op.

MissE - How are you, hows the puppy doing, well settled in i hope  

Irish Daffodil, Clairebear and anyone else ive missed hope your all well!


----------



## Katie789

Baby,

Otd is 8th april. Didnt make it that far last time so if I dont bleed early I will prob test around wed. I have absolutely no patience at all xx

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Babyd

Getting very anxious, still having the cramps    and i noticed a wee bit of brown spotting this morning. I thought that my af was due tomoro but its actually due 2day so in on tenderhooks.

Jillyhen x


----------



## lollipops

Jillyhen - keeping all crossed for you. Bit of spotting doesn't always mean bad news.  It can be perfectly normal during these early days. It's hard to keep telling yourself this , I know. Hang in there , PMA PMA ! Xxx

Katie - hoping your 2ww is starting well. All is crossed for you too. Try not to over analyise every twinge and cramp. Easier said than done i know! PMA! Xxx


----------



## babydreams282

Jillyhen - well i cant comment on your symptons cause i havent been there myself but ive read alot of post and some people get spotting and cramps and still get their BFP.  Keep positive

Katie - i hope these 2 weeks go quick for you, stay

For all you 2ww out there


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Jilly hang in there huni, lots of ladies have spotting and still get that BFP. I have everything crossed for you huni.       

Katie hope you are ok. Try not to analyse every twinge, hoping those embies snuggle in tightly for you.        

Babyd woohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!              Great news on getting your letter, you have waited so long.   Not sure what to do about bloods, think you should just phone the clinic to be sure that way there can be no more hiccups. I hope the time passes quickly for you but always think it makes the waiting a bit easier when you know a start date.

Lollipops how are you doing huni? I hope you are recovering well.  

IrishD hopefully it wont be too long til you can get going again.  

Clairebear welcome to the thread huni, the ladies are lovely and a fab support. Dont know how i would have got through without them. It is great that you have so much support from your family.  

Tessy hi huni, hope you are well.  

I am doing ok, still waiting patiently for a start date, think i will phone tomorrow. Pup is doing really well, only problem is we have had some issues with his chest. He had a chest infection when i got him and had antibiotics for 2 weeks. Took him back to the vet on friday and she said his chest is still noisy so he has to go in tomorrow for an x-ray, poor wee mite. Mind you it isnt stopping him running round like a mad man and eating me out of house and home   . Took him for a walk round craigavon lakes today cos it is so nice outside, think it must be at least 3 miles and he walked the whole way.

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

MissE - god love poor wee pup, i do hope he is feeling better soon.  

Think i will give them a ring tomorrow to find out about the bloods, im going to have to get them done this week, cause with Aprils af it will be Easter Holidays and my docs will probably be closed, i wouldnt think it would matter to them whether the bloods are taken in March or April at day 2/3 as long as i have them taken.


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks girls

Im at my wits end tonite, think i cud be tempted to test early but if i do i wont do it till tues.

Sorry if im whinging on an on..

MissE your poor wee pup hope he/she gets better soon.

Babyd hopefully you get your bloods sorted this week.

Lollipops im hope you are right. This whole thing is awful especially as im new to it and dont know what to expect.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Thanks girls, im doing okay so far. I know its only been two days since et but have a seriously more relaxed attitude towards how I behave during 2ww. Last time I was so cautious, this time im just getting on as normal as anyone who ttc naturally would. This will prob all go out the window next week as ill be keaking myself that ill bleed early again but am gonna try to have something organised for each day to keep me occupied. Laptop also broke so cant google everything! 

Poor satchmo, although he sounds healthy enough if he can walk three miles on such tiny wee legs, that would be like us doing a marathan. Three times! 

Babyd, I think you are wise getting bloods done this month. I was the same as you last year with our investigative appts at the ulster. My day two/three fell over weekend which was followed by bank holiday monday. I had to wait til the next month for them. As long as the test results are within three months they are fine. 

Lollipops, irish daff, tessy, clairebear you all doing okay? 

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi ladies,
Monday again & nearly another month gone. Time goes so slowly when you are waiting on appointments & letters to arrive! I can honestly say that I have become an expert at killing time lol

Katie congrats on being PUPO! & good luck for April 8th, you are so right to take a relaxed attitude & to stay as busy and normal as you can while you count down the days

Miss E & Irish Daff thanks for the welcome & hope you are all well

Jillyhen hope you are staying positive & wishing you every success this week 

Babydreams congrats on getting your letter, hope you get starting soon

Lollipops how you keeping? Taking it easy I hope!

I have night class 2nite & it so hard to get motivated on a Monday night, but it keeps me busy.

Big hello to all the other ladies 

CB


----------



## lollipops

Jillyhen - It's so hard honey. But please have a good think before testing early. I only say this because I did test early during my last tx and I found it didn't help one little bit. If you test and its a BFP then of course it is looking very positive! And it will raise your hopes massively. But when I tested early I got a BFN - I knew there was a chance this could change and I told myself if I repeatedly tested from that day on and I continued to get a BFN then I was letting myself down gently. But I found the whole process made me miserable- It was horrible testing each day and peering at the negative. Then OTD day came and it remained a BFN - i just crumbled. I felt I had dragged it out , I felt worn out and really down. I think testing early can work one of two ways....If you get an early BFP - then it can be said that things are looking good- if your HGC shot has left your system of course- but I have read of some women who have tested early and got a BFP only to test on OTD and get a BFN- That must be awful and I know I would feel very cheated. 
Having said this - I still tested early on my last cycle- I avoided people's advice and told myself I was strong enough to deal with the outcome. I'm not saying you shouldn't test early but just think about it before you do.
Its so flippin annoying that we can't just be put to sleep for the whole 2ww - how much easier that would be.
Big Love Jilly , and whatever you decide I'm  its a BFP  



Katie- What a great positive attitude! Your right you should try and organise something to do each day to try and take your mind of whats going on. Worrying doesn't solve anything and won't change the outcome- as you say the 2nd week is always harder.But its a great way to start the 2WW. I hope time flys by for you  

Claire bear - Enjoy your night class tonight- what are you doing?
As you say its almost April already...how scary is that!


----------



## Jillyhen

Thanks lollipops

Im trying not to test early but i think hubby wants to know as ive been having the pains which ive said are normal .. God love him he has such a strong    around him and is convinced that it has worked but i just cant seem to think that way.


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Ladies

Monday again, dosent the weekend just fly in...

Clairebear - im the same on a Monday, so hard to get myself motivated, had a big night on Saturday and im still suffering now, getting so old for this drinking lark  

Jillyhen - hows the cramps now, sorry when is otd again, is it 1st April?  Hope you holding up ok, not long to go.  

Lollipops - hows things going with you, nice weekend?

Katie - loving your relaxed attitude, im taking inspiration from you and going to try to do the same when my treatment starts, ive lots of PMA at the minute but god knows how i'll be when it actually starts - im going to try to stay   though.  Hope your ok and taking is easy though  

MissE - thanks for the congratulations, i hope it isnt long coming round.  Did you phone them this morning about a start date or an indiation of a start date?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Katie789

Babyd, claireb, lolli,

Im not sure if having been through it before actually helps or not (particularly when its not worked), but I have to try to do it differently so I get a different outcome. Each cycle ive done something else and have got a wee bit closer. This time ive done a few things - apimist, acupuncture, trying to be relaxed and forget about it. Ive also carried about (in my bra) a tiny fridge magnet. You know the letters you spell things out with. Ive carried the letter p since the start of treatment. P for positive thinking, positive test and pregnancy.

When I asked the anaesthetist if I could bring it into et im sure he thought its not the operating room we should be taking her, its the looney bin! 

Any word misse? You and tess should be starting very soon! 

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

What a good idea! Think I might find a mascot/lucky charm for my next tx. 
Whocares If the clinic think your a bit mad   ! Better to be a bit loopy than boring! Thats what I tell DH anyway!


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Jilly hang in there huni, try not to test too early. I have everything crossed for you.       

Katie you are doing great having such a relaxed attitude. Hang in there huni.        The pup had his x-ray today, they say there is still a lot of congestion in his chest but the vet will phone me tomorrow once he has seem the x-rays. Hopefully it is nothing serious.

Babyd it shouldnt be too long coming round. I phoned the clinic this morning and they said there should be a letter out to start with my april cycle. Not sure if it will be here on time though cos af should be here in a week or 2. May be may before i get going too.

Lollipops it is a good idea to have a lucky charm to help you through tx. I have tried different things each tx, first FET just multivits, second 1 i used royal jelly and baby aspirin, this time i am using marilyn glenville vits. I also keep a St Gerard Majella relic pinned to my bra and a fertility voodoo bag under my matress.  

Claire enjoy your class tonight.  

Hi to irishd, tessy and anyone i've missed.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Katie such a good idea, why did i think of that 1. Every little thing helps.

Babyd testing day is friday cramps are still with me doin my head in bit slowly getting there. I have a wee bit of brown spotting now and again ( sorry to be disgusting )

Thanks MissE, i actually was given a fertility doll that my boss had in his office fat lot of good she did me, has been there for over a year..

Must go and make the dinner and try and coax the cat to come in being an absolute monkey totally ignoring me this evening.. Typical male lol

Prob br back on later.. This site is more addictive than ******** lol

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Jillyhen - your so right about this being more addictive than ********, i barley use ******** now im on this that much  .  Hang in there hun      

MissE - Go glad for you to be getting started again  , maybe we will be cycle buddies.  I never even thought of St Gerard Majella relic, so thank you, im getting on the blower to mother dearest to sort me out with one and yes im copying you, its going in the bra... ha ha.

Katie - im sending you some       .  Hope your ok.

Tessy, lollipops, clairebear, IrishD and any other ladies ive missed, hope your all well.


----------



## lollipops

MissE - Thanks for the advice. I have done some research on your Marilyn Glenville vits - all looked ok until I saw the price - wowzers!    Think DH would be a tad peed off if I ordered them. Tight git that he is!   I also looked into your St Gerard Marjella relic - I am not religious really , and with it being a catholic thing I felt I would be a bit of fraud wearing it. So I googled other fertility relics/ charms and got a load of witchcraft types things come up?! Hummmm, not sure I believe in that either. May just get a four leave clover for good luck or something!    I am still getting really confused by what vits we both should be taking. DH is currently on Vit C and Zinc , and I am taking Santaogen for Mums To Be. 
Can I ask you about Royal Jelly - where do you buy it from and what form is it in - liquid? Tablet? And what are the supposing benefits of me taking it? Sorry to pick your brains!

Jillyhen - I agree this site is more addictive than ********- I have even shut down my ******** account as I find this site more useful to me right now. Hope your cat decided to listen to you and came in for the night - cats are so highly strung aren't they! Mines the same at times!

Babydreams - How are you this morning? Have you got long til you get your bloods done?

Clairebear - How are you doing?

Katie - I may try acupuncture too - how long before tx do they say to start ? or do you just do it during tx. I am not banking on my last FET working as I only have 1 little embryo in the freeze   However , I am willing to a fresh cycle of ICSI this year too - should I save acupucture for the ICSI? How much on average is a session?

Wow - I am questioning you lot today aren't I.    

love Lolli x


----------



## Katie789

Thank you ladies for your positive vibes, I needed them this morning as had a real wobble when embryologist called to say the one remaining embie had stopped dividing just before blast stage so we have no frosties. While I can live with that, it just upset me cause I thought if all five that were left have stopped, the two that they put back prob have as well. Plus it hit that if this doesnt work out it will be a really really long time before we could ever afford tx again. 

Anyhow, enough doom and gloom, I have to think positively!! Lolli I only started acupuncture a week before the cycle and went once a week until transfer. It was 30 for a one hour session. I also took apimist which is bee pollen, propolis and royal jelly combined (i think). It was hard going as is like set honey, but is just one teaspoon per day and can be put in smoothies. After I started on it I noticed you could get royal jelly capsules in holland and barrett, but as both the quality and quantity of eggs were better this time around, I would take apimist again if I have to. There is a separate thread on it which is how I found out about it, so if you want you can overwhelm yourself with other peoples experiences of it. 

MissE, how did satchmo get on, did vet call you?

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie - sorry you haven't got any frosties. I totally know what you mean about not being able to afford more tx straight away and frosties so offer a cheaper alternative. But that in no way means your little ones on board will have stopped developing. The embryologist put the bests one's back - so you two little bubs are in the best place place possible. I always remind myself that the womb is surely the best place for embryos to be?! Don't worry. The strongest 2 are with you now. Take comfort in that.  
Thankyou so much for your info on apimist. I have been looking it up on the net. Did you tell your clinic what additional supplements you were taking? Or is it OK to just take what you feel is best?
Lots of love


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - sorry to hear you have no frosties but lollipops is right you have every chance here hun they do pick the best ones, hold on tight little ones.  The added pressure of money worries is so stressful, isnt it?  Makes our journey so much harder.

Im not to sure on the supplements things either - im taking Vit c, Zinc and Folic Acid and DH is taking Vit c and Zinc - should be be taking something else in the run up to our tx?  Confused!


----------



## Katie789

Thanks babyd and lolli,

I am looking on the positive side of things, but its hard to when you dont want to set yourself up for a fall. But we wouldnt do this if we didnt have hope eh   

I wasnt advised to take anything other than folic acid which is why I only bought basic multivits first time around. When it went belly up I sort of thought those ones are designed to meet the needs of people who are ttc naturally, so when we are putting more pressure on our bodies by trying to produce more eggs, it makes sense that those ones might not be enough. I took zita west vitafem next to cycles and the quality of my eggs were better as was the fertilisation rate. Might not solely have been to do with the vits, but im sure they had a good impact. Zita west ones are around 16/17 a month on naturesclock.co.uk 

Katie xx

/links


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Katie - i'll have a wee look


----------



## lollipops

Katie - thanks for the link I'll have a look as thats cheaper than on Zita's official website.
It is hard not to get too over-confident about tx , as like you I think I may be setting myself up for a fall. I usually tell myself if I expect it not too work then it won't hurt as much. But after 2 failed attempts I aim to change that way of thinking- I have read over and over again that positive thinking increases your chances of treatment working. You have 2 lovely embies on board - don't let those negative thoughts and feelings enter your head ....your BFP is hopefully just around the corner!    
 

Babydreams- I know I am confused. com myself!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

You would think they would allow 2 cycles of nhs treatment, esp after all the tax money they take from us. We are i the same predicament Katie, we cudnt afford it unless we go and ask our parents..

lolli, i got the cat in eventually ony for him to start crying all nite looking out.. When i had the breakdown iwas crying that hard n he started poor hubby haveing the pair of us to listen 2/


----------



## Katie789

Lolli,

It def a few quid cheaper than zw site, even with her multibuy discount as naturesclock do free delivery, and v quick too (i dont work for them, promise)

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie - Are you sure you don't work for them?!  
 Been and looked on the website. Think I may order some.Defo cheaper than elsewhere. And I like ann There's some male supplements too , I know I am having FET but if that fails we will be having ICSI this year too- so think it would be good to get DH on his supplements nice and early to help boost his tadpoles just incase FET doesn't work . 

Jillyhen - The costs of fertility treatment are enough to make your eyes water. I was lucky enough to have 1 funded ICSI and if we got some frosties , the NHS would fund as many frozen goes as needed until they were used up. As it turns out I had 3 frozen. 2 have been used and that leaves 1. But I truly feel for couples that don't even get 1 go of funded treatment. It's totally unfair. I think its totally out of line - how can some get funding and others can't?! I always knew treatment would cost us alot - but it was actually during our last consultation at the clinic that they gave us a proper quote for ICSI.......£5,000 - Jeez louise! DH nearly choked to death! I was a bit miffed though , as originally DH didn't have any sperm problems so we thought we would just have standard IVF. It was only when the embryologist got his 'deposit' at egg cloolection that they said it was poorer than usual , so that would have to use ICSI. I asked the clinic if we had to have ICSI again and he said yes. I asked if we could try and improve DH's sperm through diet, supplements etc then maybe we could re-test DH's sperm to see if it has improved - therefore not needing ISCI - but that way a no go too. I do wonder whether it boils down to money. Its alot extra for ICSI. But what can I do- I have to trust their judgement.. Its just so strange that DH has always had above average sperm....Oh well.  So,yep its expensive....we have allowed for this go of ICSI this year - but if that fails it will be a long time till we can go again....if we even decide to go again. Glad you got your putty cat in for the night. He sounds a sweety!  

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Katie789

Dh took the zw vitamen too and they seemed to help. I spent ages looking around, so if it saves anyone time its good to signpost. Now all I need is for them to add me to their 'how did you hear about this site' and ill get some commission  . If only making money was that easy!! 

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Lollipops the vits are really expensive but i had 2 FETs using other things that havent worked so figured the extra cost might be worth it. I got twin pack his and hers marilyn glenville vits on amazon for 42 pounds. We are also taking omega 3 supplements as it is supposed to be important. I bought the royal jelly in holland and barrett, they were tablet form and i was told they are a good source of protein which would help with egg quality.
I am not overly religious myself but i believe in St Gerard Majella. What about a fertility necklace, there is a site called labelledame and they specialise in fertility jewellery. I have a fertility necklace that i wear. 

Katie sorry to hear you dont have any frosties but dont give up on those 2 lovely embies you have on board. They are in the best place. Come on wee embies, PLEASE GROW!!!!!!!!!!!                     The vet never phoned today, i'll phone them tomorrow to see what they say.

Jilly hope you are ok huni, have everything crossed for you.             

Babyd how are you? The whole vits thing is so complicated, everyone uses different things. Not sure if there is a right or wrong thing to be taking. I am taking vits as i am a veggie and need to be sure i am getting the right amount of everything that i may not get from my diet. DH is taking vits to try to help his swimmers.

Clairebear, tessy, irishD how are you all?

Emma xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi MissE, you must be so worried abt your wee pup, I have a 7yr old collie/spaniel cross & she rules supreme in our house  Spoiled rotten but brilliant company, i'd be lost without her!

I would hate to count up what I have spent on vitamins, oils, acupuncture, reflexology over the last 7 years (DH thinks i am mental lol) but no-one can say we dont try everything we can to achieve our dreams. I take a zita west multivit,baby aspirin, royal jelly & metformin which is enough at this point. I dont think anything really helps with the PCOS    My sister is a great believer in the relics


----------



## lollipops

Thanks for your views ladies. I am going to order some proper vits online. MissE - that price is cheaper than the official website. I will check out Amazon, I hadn't thought of trying there.
Thanks girls.
X


----------



## Jillyhen

MissE

What is wrong with the pup?

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi Jilly, how are you doing sweetie?

The pup had a chest infection when i got him and had 2 weeks of antibiotics. I've had to take him to the vets every week for check ups, and they said on friday his chest was still very noisy. Had to leave him in yesterday for an x-ray and one of the vets said there seems to still be a lot of congestion in his chest. They are not sure if it is scarring from the first infection or a residual infection. I am waiting for the other vet to have a look at the films and then phone me to let me know if he needs more antibiotics. Hopefully it is nothing serious, he doesnt seem too upset by anything, he is running round like a madman.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw the poor wee dote.. Hope he gets better soon 

Im a lot better than what i was last nite.. No more testing till friday now.Im still scared to say that im pregnant fingers crossed that if i have one embie left they are holding on tight.

Jillyhen


----------



## shazd

Hi

A few people are meeting up tomorrow evening at 6 Mount Charles, off University road/Botanic Avenue Belfast. There will be some guest speakers tallking about loss then a discussion on "mothers day" and how best to cope. Come along for tea, coffee and chat either on your own or with your partner. For more info please PM me for my phone number. thanks

Sharon 

Phone Number removed by Volunteer for your Security. Please do not put phone numbers in posts - Thanks


----------



## Katie789

Hey ladies,

Any news with any of you?? Hows wee satchmo the madman? My wee Miss Chief is snuggled up beside me snoring away after chasing leaves and bumble bees in the garden today.

How you doing lollipops, you back to normal yet?

How you getting on clairebear? 

Afm, one week to go. Apart from lovely big (.)(.)s which I love, no symptoms at all. 

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Hey Katie. 
You hanging in there?! 1 week left to go! How's it been so far?
I'm ok thankyou , back at work on Monday. Be glad of it really as I'm bored now and need time to pass quickly so my consultation hurries up! Lol.

How's the rest of the gang? X


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Lollipops hope you are feeling better.  

Katie woohoo on getting to the halfway point. Hope the next week flys by for you and you get that much deserved BFP.          I have everything crossed for you. 
Satchmo is doing well, the vet said he has a very congested chest and his bronchioles show signs of infection or inflammation. Some dogs grow out of it but others dont. He has put the pup on a 2 week course of antibiotics and then if it doesnt clear we may need inhalers to help him. The wee bugger bit me today on the hand  , he is going through a nipping phase when he gets excited. We'll have to nip this in the bud.

Jilly how are you holding up huni? Have everything crossed.       

Tessy hope you are ok huni, havent heard from you in a while.  

IrishD how are you sweetie?  

BabyD how are you doing? Hopefully the time will pass so you can get started.  

Clairebear hope you are well huni.  

I have had a lovely week off work. Have spent the last 2 days in the garden sorting out my veggie plots. I have planted onions, leeks, beetroot, lettuce, turnips, carrots, spuds, mushrooms, garlic, rhubarb and raspberries. Maybe i'll bake some cakes tomorrow. Went to the hairdressers today and started with long hair, got it all chopped off. Quite a shock to the system but i'll get used to it. Just fancied a change.

Chat later,

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

MissE - oohh you domestic goddess you! Wish I could say I am a dab hand in the garden but that would be a mahoosive lie! I struggle to keep a houseplant alive! So our garden is all patio and decking with two areas that have shrubs and grasses in. That's our limit! Lol.
Hope doggy gets well soon. But your right you'll need to nip the nipping in! (thats a wierd mouthful!) my friends pup went through the same stage , he's alot better now but she had to forceful with him , hes an old English so a big boy! 
Friday tomorrow! yay! have you any plans? x


----------



## MissE

Lollipops - at least you hav a nice patio in your garden. We moved in to our house a few years ago, it was a new build and havent managed to sort the back garden yet. The front and side gardens are done and the top part of the back garden has the veggie beds. But the rest of the back garden is a tip.   Poor hubby isnt able to do much at the minute cos he is recovering from a back injury.

DH suggested maybe we will go to the movies and for some dinner some night over the weekend. Going to have a girlie day with mum on saturday and omorrow i'll bake some cakes and buns.

Have you any plans yourself?

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Gardens do take time (and money) . My house had a grassy hill as our backgarden, so Dh had to terrace it and that ment getting rid of any greenery. So its v.low maintenance but boring really! 
Oohh cakes and buns! Can I come? Lol. That's nice spending some time with your mum for mothers day. Roll on the day when we are the mummies hey!   
Our time will come soon!x
Have a good time at pictures , make sure you get a big bag of popcorn! Yum!
I'm off to beddy weddy now. Poor Dh went up at 9pm bless him , hes been working so hard lately while I've been off recovering...feel a bit guilty. Need to get back to the grindstone!
Night night.xxx


----------



## MissE

Lollipops you can certainly come over huni, we'll have a nice cuppa and some cake.   YUM YUM!!!! All the other ladies can come too. 

Some day soon we will be mummies huni.  

It is hard for our hubbys when we are ill but i'm sure he doesnt mind looking after you sweetie. Good night. Chat tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Girls,

Hope you all have had a productive week!

Katie a week over already , hope you feeling positive & hopeful them wee babbas are holding on tight . This time next week will be 3rd time lucky!!!!

MissE you really have missed your calling in life, you should make a reality show for tv & teach us all how to cook & bake, I for one would be addicted lol.

I have been trying over the good weather to get motivated in the garden, I bought some lovely pots & filled them up with loads of multi coloured flowers & they do look great in the sun. 

Lollipops its great that you are feeling better & focused on your next cycle, dont you rush back to work though unless you are feeling 100%!!

I have mum & dad for dinner on Sunday. Mum is so difficult to buy anything for & gets cross if we spend alot of money so haven't a clue what to get her for Mother's day 

Mum has given us the money for another attempt & ecstatic as I am to have a chance for a baby again, I feel so awful taking it when there is no guarantee of success. It is different when it is your own money, but failure with someone else's is added torture.
I know it is silly but it plays on my mind constantly at the minute 

Otherwise have a great Friday ladies!

CB


----------



## Jillyhen

Girls

Did someone mention buns??

MissE im impressed you are putting me to shame, ive bought seeds but they are still in their packets!!

My garden is such a mess we werent in much form to do anything last week no excuse now..

Im getting my big baby home 2day ( the dog) mum has had him for 2 weeks during the 2 ww as she didnt want him jumping up which he doesnt do anyway.. Ive missed him he is more affectionate than the cat..

Katie you will get you bfp    for you.

Cb that great news about your mum given you the money such a nice gift.. My inlaws have said that they would help us out if this cycle had failed.

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789

Thanks girls, hopefully this is my lucky time  .

Lolli, june wont be long coming around, and gives you plenty of time for your insides to settle and recover and be the perfect place for a baby to grow.

Emma, I cannot imagine having to give my dog an inhaler, shes such a tinker she wont even stand to get weighed never mind take medicine!! Think I might get dh to make me an apple crumble, youve put me in the mood for something sweet with all this buns and cake talk! 

Clairebear, thats great news about your parents gift. Im sure they feel its well worth it if it gives you a chance of becoming a mummy. I do know how you feel though as I used all of my mums inheritance on our treatments and felt I had wasted it when it didnt work. I know it was the absolute best thing I couldve used it for though. 

Jilly, your dog will be so excited to be home. Getting a kiss and cuddle will be lovely. 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Katie

I will have to drag him to the car he hates leaving mum and dads but they are heading away for a few days so he has to come home and give me cuddles when hubby is at work lol

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Girls

Katie - glad your holding up, just one more week im   for you.

Jillyhen - You must be glad to have your big baby back home with you  

Clairebear - thats good news that you got the funds to have another go, im pleased for you, dont think of it as a waste, its obviously what your mums wants you to have, good luck  

MissE - god you really do put me to shame, my back garden needs a bomb thrown at it, i keep saying every weekend i must tackle that garden and then im like "Where the hell do i start"...  Its my aim to have something done with it before my birthday which is June - sure ive plenty of time...lol.  Oh and buns - love them, im coming for some too  

Lollipops - we are starting at the same time, not long to go!

Hi to all other lovely ladies, hope you are all well


----------



## Katie789

Mines the same when she goes to my dads, but shell do anything for a treat so I bring one and shes out the door after me like a shot. Were would be without our wee doggies. I talk to mine like shes a wee human, and I think she thinks she is one sometimes! 


Hi babyd, any sign of the wicked witch? 


Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Hey Katie - yes she reared her ugly head at 5.30am this morning - great timing AF, just when i was having a lovely sleep  .  Well at least i can relax now, book in for RFC at 11am Sunday - so thats sorted.

x


----------



## Katie789

Good job babyd, gets one job done! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Happydays babyd

Another  wee step closer.

I better go and get dressed to go and get bailey, dunno how oscar will react as he has been the king of the castle for 2 weeks.

Kinda dreading goin up as i will break down once i see my folks.


Just have to be strong.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Thanks Katie - it is indeed one job done and yes Jilly one step closer.

Love the name bailey by the way, never new you called your dog that, im sure you will break down but its only expected hun, just get plenty of hugs from mum and dad and of course bailey


----------



## lollipops

Wow, we are a talkative gang this morning (must be that friday feeling!)

Jilly - It's OK to break down and cry hun . You let it out , doesn't do any good being kept in (trust me I was the queen of keeping my emotions in!) We can't be strong all of the time. Big  's. xxx

Babydreams - whoopie! AF is here! Praise the lord!  Like Babydreams said - your one step closer now !  

Katie - I talk to my cat ALL the time - see even answers back! (I can see you all thinking ' freak!') But seriously she meows back every time you talk to her - my family think its v.funny. Spoilt little fur ball! Keep up that PMA Katie - not long now!   

Clairebear - Awww, thats so lovely and special of your parents to give you the money. Don't dwell on it though hun. They want you to have the best shot possible - they know it may not work (but it will  ) but I doubt thats the point. The point is , they want you to be able to keep trying , and thats all they want you to do , keep trying!  

MissE - OOhh lovely cuppa tea and a nice slice of cake! (sound like Worzel Gummage here!  )

HEELLLLOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EVERYONE ELSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM- My b/f is coming round armed with bakery goods and cakes! She is an angel!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Just home form my folks and i broke down when dad started chatting to me, of course he said that i ran all the time  and never in, i was hardly flippin out..

God love him he asked what the next step was so he went to see a friend of his who is a dr 2 see what other clinic would he reccommend> he has offered to helo us out as he knows how important it is 2 us.. So im under pressure to change my lifestyle which isnt easy when you have a dodgy knee..

Babyd bailey is a golden lab so hence the name bailey as he is the colour of baileys cream...

Lolli i talk to both of them and i swear they understand, esp when you ope the fridge door   

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - im glad your having support of your parents, it helps to ease the purse strings a little and you know you have options to look at, take time to heal.  Lifestyle changes are so hard, me and DH are both trying but i cant get him to stop smoking even though i know he is trying, i feel he must try harder.  Your life really does get turned upside down.

Bailey sounds like a wee gem or a big gem maybe...lol

Re: animals talking back  Now that would freak me out


----------



## Jillyhen

The cat is the worse, he answers you back...

They both now when breakfast and teatime and you dont have to set your alarm in the morning.

Both our parents have been amazing and offering to help us out, maybe we will go naturally


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.  

Jilly hope you are ok sweetie. Are the cat and doggie behaving for you.  

Babyd how are you huni?  

Katie have everything crossed for you huni. Hang in there.  

Lollipops how are you huni?  

IrishD, Tessy, clairebear hope you ladies have had a nice weekend.

I had a lovely week and a nice weekend. Took the pup to the park for a long walk today, hoping to tire him out but that hasnt worked, he is such a live wire.  

Cant believe it is back to work tomorrow.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi Gang!

MissE - Awww bless your cheeky pup! I'm so jealous - Dh won't let us have a doggy as we work too much . I came up with an idea that I would work part-time and then we could get one - needless to say that went down like a lead balloon too!

How's everyone else. I came back from my weekend break expecting to have lots to catch up on but seems like no-one has been on here over the weekend!

Yoooooo hoooooooo - anybody home


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi Lollipops, Hope you had a lovely w'end break away, hows your recovery going now?

MissE, IrishD,BabyD how did the weekend treat you all?

Katie I hope that things are looking more positive this morning & you are ok 

I made dinner for mum, dad,& Dh yesterday which was lovely. My sis & Dh arrived after that with their 2yr old twins & my house is again a wreck lol. My poor dog goes into hiding when they arrive!

Glad mother's day is over for another year, it still continues to get me down 
Well have an exam tonight so that will definately keep my mind busy today!

Have a lovely Monday girls


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies,

Am still hanging in there girls, just not very confidently. Bleeding turned to brown discharge but this is how af normally starts. Im trying to convince myself (badly) that we still have a chance. Dh is having none of it as this happened last time and it dragged out the whole second week til otd. 

If it hadnt of been such a lot of fresh red blood I think I wouldve been feeling a bit more hopeful.

Clairebear, good luck with tonights exam.

Emma, hope satchmos doing well and keeping you entertained.

Lollipops, hope you had a good weekend and are keeping well.

Irish daff, hows you?, and tessy? 

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Hang in there Katie, thinking of you


----------



## lollipops

Katie - awwww hun. It's hard too keep up the pma , but you keep going....not too much longer 

Clairebear - me too , im glad mothers day is over. That sounds miserable doesn't it but I can't help it. It reminds me of everything I haven't got ...a child or my mum (she passed away when I was a baby) . I dread it coming and feel relieved when its over. 

How's everyone else this Monday morning? X


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Ladies

Lollipops and Clairebear - i felt the same yesterday, had to end up steering clear of ** as everyone was saying what a lovely mothers day it was and how much they loved all their kiddies - broke my heart - there goes another year, maybe next year  .

Katie - thinking of you hun, hope your holding up ok  

MissE - pup does sound like a live wire, restless we thing.  How are you?

IrishD, Tessy, Jilly - how are you all today!

AFM had my day 3 bloods done yesterday at RFC - so thats one thing done, now just have my screening appt next Monday and then wait for Mays AF and then we get started


----------



## Jillyhen

OOh Babyd one step closer... Exciting times it will fly by..

I was on ** last nite and just scrolled past the mothers day wishes. I did send my sis a happy mother 2 be day message was hard to do tho.

My animals are good, the dog just lies and sleeps and the other wee skitter wont sit on you knee anymore just walks round the house yamming and talking to himself... Not wise..

Cb, good luck for the exam

Im feeling ok goin back to work on thursday all being well i had been chatting to my dr and he said see how i feel, im feeling a bit stronger and accepting that things happen for a reason.

Jillyhen


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, how are you all?

Katie i know it is hard but hang in there. Hopefully one of your wee embies is sticking tight.   

Jilly glad the animals are doing well. Take your time going back to work, just see how you feel on thursday.  

BabyD woohoo on getting your bloods done, wont be long now sweetie.  

IrishD how are you getting on huni?  

Clairebear and lollipops hope you are both ok  . I think it is natural to find mothers day hard, it reminds us of the one thing we dont have yet are so desperate for. 
I find it really difficult cos i spent a lot of yesterday thinking about my angel baby, at least the tree i planted for my angel is starting to get its leaves back and that made me smile. 

Chat later.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

MissE - I Bet your angel is  looking down on you willing your dreams to come true. What a lovely idea to plant a tree in memory.


----------



## lollipops

Jillyhen - so glad your feeling stronger. Times a healer.....


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies,

Thanks to all of you for helping me hang in there. Still all clear except wee brown bits every now and then. If it is af then should be back by tomorrow night. While it would be devastating, will be a relief to have this torture of not knowing over. 

Lolli, I lost my mum too, so mothers day without her and any little ones is v hard. My mil suggested I call her mum, and while I know lots of people do call their in laws mum and dad, I was really annoyed and told her I have someone I can call mum, she might not physically be here anymore, but the title is still hers. 

Emma, any word on your fet? Will it be may? 

Baby, things are finally moving forward, you must be so excited.

Irish d, how you keeping? 
Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hang in there Katie, you havent long to go now..

Hi MissE & lollipops

im feeling grand im having awful cramps but nothing is appearing tho which is annoying me..

Someone on my ** page put on a lovely post for people who where finding mothers day hard as theydidnt have their mums and for those who wanted to be a mum.

Jillyhen


----------



## lollipops

Katie - good morning. That's so strange because my mil says the same! But like you I don't feel comfortable with it. My dad re-married when I was a kid , so I actually have a step mum , as a child I called her mum as I think I just liked the fact that I felt like other children and had a mummy too. It was only when I realised that my mum had passed away when I was a baby that I became uncomfortable with calling my step mum 'mum' - my elder brother and sister never called her mum , but then again they were 9 and 12 when mum died.  So its hard , I feel your pain...its a real uneasy day for me. I find I feel really down and then with the added upset of not having a child of my own on mothers day , well it just feels like a very miserable day for me.......I'm sorry your mum passed away - it cuts really deep and a mother is someone that cannot be replaced - not ever.
Please hang in there , am willing this tx to work so much for you. It seems like a lifetime of waiting but not too much longer now. PMA PMA! xxxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks lolli, its wick not having her around. My mum died suddenly a few years ago, although we really shouldnt have been so shocked as if you make it past 40 on my mums side your doing well. Im just grateful I had her in my life. I cant imagine what it would be like to grow up without her, I hope those who knew your mum share good memories with you. 

Im still trying to hang in there. Hopefully it will be good news by the end of the week  

Katie xx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all well.

Katie hang in there sweetie, praying so hard that everything will be ok and you will get your BFP.          

Lolli how are you doing huni?   

Jilly hi huni, glad you are feeling a bit better but just take it one day at a time.  

BabyD wont be long now huni? I'm sure you are getting excited.  

IrishD hows things sweetie?  

Tessy hope you are well, any word on your tx starting?  

Well ladies, i phoned rfc this morning. They said my letter went into the post today. WooHooo!!!!!!!! Hopefully i will be able to start with april af, lets hope the witch stays away long enough for the letter to arrive cos it is due any day now. So excited to be getting back on this rollercoaster. Lets hope my last 5 snowbabies bring me luck.

Chat later lovelies.

Emma xx


----------



## Katie789

Emma, thats great news, do you have to wait til day 21 in a fet? 

Afm, just had a complete meltdown with one of the nurses. I called as bleeding getting heavy, and wanted advice on what to do. I knew  I would be told to rest and keep going with pessaries, but just speaking to her and telling her I was frightened it was over set me off bigtime.  Dh had popped home for lunch and I didnt have the heart to tell him I was bleeding properly as he had to go back to work.  I waited til he was back in work to phone as couldnt have him sitting all afternoon with that on his mind while everyone around him gets on as normal. Cant wait for him to come home for a cuddle.

Katie xx


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Emma, thats great news, keeping everything crossed that the letter arrives before the witch!

Katie, hang in there, really   it will work out for you this time   

Lollipops, babyd, jillyhen, clairebear, hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## mollycat

Katie, sent ya a pm hun x


----------



## Katie789

Thanks irish daff, I desperately hope youre right   

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - big     , i really dont know what else to say other than - please hang on in there, there is still a chance x

Hey IrishD - im ok, not feeling to hot today, coming down with a cold, hoping im going to feel better as i have a wedding on Saturday.  How's things with you hun?

MissE - Im super excited, June cant come quick enough for me now


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Katie   

I hope you found the nurses helpful cos i didnt, i was in a complete tizzy and all she could say was wait till my testing day i as tearing my hair out.

Tbh i havent had much time with my hubby as he has been working 6 days in a row and im only seeing him for an hour at least per nite.. However he is off this weekend and is playing rugby on sat so i will be there cheering from the sidelines and heading out afterwards as its his birthday today..


----------



## babydreams282

Glad your getting to spend some quality time with your hubby Jilly, thats exactly what you need a good night out to help you unwind.  I can just picture you cheering on from the sidelines


----------



## Katie789

Jilly,

All of the nurses are great, and when I called I was put through straight away to one we have been with all through our txs so she knows us pretty well and was v kind. I knew when I phoned there isnt really a lot that can be done, but it was nice not to be fobbed off and be met with a listening ear.

Dh wasnt pleased id kept it from him, and said he knew something was up at lunchtime and was waiting for the news my af had come all afternoon. 

Thats a shame you cant get on the weekend away, but it will be good to have a night out for dh birthday. Maybe youll get away another time. When our laptop fixed (if get it fixed as was told cost more than its value to fix, which am raging about as was £800 and is three months out of warranty) im gonna have a look for a nice wee cottage break for dh, me and dog.

Babyd, im holding on to that tiny tiny slim chance x 

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I haven't posted in ages, though I've been having the odd wee nosy to see what's been happening.

Jilly, I'm so sorry that things didn't work out this time pet, I know it's devastating, but, your time will come. XX  

Katie, God love you at this moment in time - as you know too well, it's a complete headwrecker and I really hope that Friday will bring some fab news     

Misse - Yay Hey!  Delighted that your letter's in the post and that your getting going again - those 5 wee snowbabies are waiting patiently on their mummy and I know your wee angel is watching down on you too    XX

I haven't got any word yet from rfc - I phoned them in Feb and they said that id get a letter in March.  Now, I wasn't holding my breath on getting this cos I know exactly what they're like   !  Anyway, I think I'll give them a call tomorrow to see what's happening - I really don't want to start again until closer to the summer as I'll be off work then and, hopefully, more relaxed, but I don;t want to leave it too late either as my af is so erratic and I might have to wait a while on her coming anyway!  Oh, only if I could have a crystal ball!  I'm actually nearly tempted to go to a fortune teller to see what's in store for me.  I know - mad, but I'm as nosy as hell   The only thing is, my DH would kill me if I went near one - he thinks I'm nuts enough as it is!


----------



## Katie789

Thank you tessy, hope you have been keeping well. If you are going to a fortune teller count me in. My mum went to one when I was a teenager and everything he told her came true! Although I went to one when I was 22 and he told me id have a son within the next year. Def wont be back near him!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

How you doin Katie?

I went to one 6 years ago who said i wud have 3 kids by the time i was 33!!


----------



## Katie789

Have spent he morning crying my wee heart out as tmi, my insides are literally falling out. If get it out of my system today might not be so bad tomorrow. Will dust off the leathers, climb on my bike and just ride to dust myself off. 

Are you anywhere near 33 jillyhen? Could the fortune teller still be right? 

Katie xx


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - im so sorry hun, i do hope there is still hope for you   

Jillyhen - Triplets?


----------



## lollipops

Katie - Awwww      . I am feeling for you. It's horrible. Wish there was something I could say - but please try and hang on in there. I know it's really hard but just try for one more day!


----------



## Katie789

Thank you girls, while I really really hope there is still a chance, and im very grateful for your pma and prayers, I think I need to hope for the best but prepare for the worst.  will see what a review brings and if positive we will give it another shot after the summer.

Down but not out  

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Aw Katie would you not be tempted to test early hun?

SHe said that i would 3 children and 2 pregnancies i will be 34 in July lol


----------



## lollipops

Katie - I was thinking along the same lines as JILLYHEN . Maybe a pg test would be a good idea? Just to put your mind at rest once and for all. I don't usually support testing early but in your case I think an 'answer' would help. It's just a thought.


----------



## Katie789

Have been tempted to test today, but if negative would prefer to see it the once rather than have my nose rubbed in it twice. Am feeling much better this afternoon, im quite sure the tears will come again when we tell those who know about our tx, but sure like dh says, what the two of us have is good and we should be grateful.

Katie xx


----------



## mondonn05

Hi girls

Mind if I join you? I am currently in limbo. AF arrived last week after my 2nd cycle of injections (first was cancelled due to over stimming). Today I went for a scan to get started again but can't as I have a huge cyst in my right ovary. 

Katie, I think we have met before on the 2ww thread. So sorry for your bother, it's just not easy sure it isn't!


----------



## ababyb

katie79 best of luck for testing tomorrow    

mondonn05, sorry to hear ur trouble, what does that mean for you now?

on a lighter note re the whole fortune teller thing, i went to one last yr who told me i would be handing over a large amount of money she couldnt quite put her finger on the reason why, little does she know  . said it wasnt for a car, hol etc but at the very end asked about the twins in my family, told there r none, asked if i could possibly be pregnant, NO!!!!!   she said the money was for fertility treatment and i was gonna have twins, fingers crossed      if the next cycle works i'll put u all in touch with her lol


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - just wanted to wish you good luck for you testing tomorrow hun im   for you  .

Welcome Mondonn, what happens now?

ababyb - TWINS   - God i hope that does come true, that would be lovely  , lets hope she is right!

Never been to a fortune teller myself, dont think i really believe in all that.


----------



## mondonn05

Girls, I have no idea what happens now!!! I have to go back in a week to see if it has decreased in size but I don't know how long that will take. What really annoyed me was that they were not even going to scan me this morning and when the did the nurse said that medication would only increase the size of the cyst and it would just take all the drug. Imagine if I had not asked for the scan!!!

Anyway, Katie, as with the other girls, I'm hoping that you get good news tomorrow!


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ladies. Mondonn, my goodness you were getting back into tx quickly before the cyst setback. Im guessing you not having treatment in ni!!! If you are im amazed. 


Ababyd, I hope your fortune tellers spot on, and I would def go see her when it turns out to be true xx 

Katie


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Katie

Slightly off topic but might cheer you up a bit!   What bike you got hun?  I am a biker too! 

Axxx


----------



## MissE

Hi lovely ladies, hope you are all ok. 

Katie i'm so sorry you had such a bad day, i am praying there is still a wee sticky one in there. Sending you big hugs.   

Babyd hope you are ok huni.  

Tessy hope your letter arrives soon for you. Count me in too if you are going to a fortune teller.    I'd love to go to one to see what they have to say.

Jilly how are you doing huni?  

Lolli how are you doing huni, have you fully recovered now?  

Mondonn welcome huni, sorry to hear things havent been going smoothly for you. I hope the cyst decreases and you can get started again soon.

ababy twins would be lovely, lets hope the fortune teller is right. We'll all be lining up at her door if she is.  

Well my letter didnt arrive today, hopefully it will be here tomorrow. Still praying af stays away long enough to let me get started this cycle.

Emma xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Good morning girls

Just quickly logging on before i head to work.

The last fortune teller i went to said that i had been traipsing up and down to Belfast for appt but things would turn out ok in the end and could see a little boy but he would be long time in coming.. 

Tbh im tempted to go again just to see what they say..

Fingers crossed Katie xx


----------



## Katie789

Morning ladies,

Didnt have the magical bfp moment this morning im afraid. Another bfn. Will have a few months off before trying again. Thank you for all of your support over the last few weeks, its really helped me through. 

Katie xx


----------



## lollipops

Katie - I am sorry . Take some time out....feel better soon. So sorry xxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks lollipop, we both know life can be unfair sometimes, but as I said to dh, its not the end of the road, just a wrong turn.

Amanda, ive got a lovely yamaha virago 535. Its 1992, so really old but when I got it there was only a few thousand miles on it and its owner had really looked after it. Havent been on it since september so will be good to get out a wee scoot. What do you ride?

Katie xx


----------



## mollycat

aww Katie,

im really sorry to read your news this morning... sending you lots of   , thinking of you xxx

love Debby xx


----------



## babydreams282

Katie - im so sorry hun, words im sure cant ease your pain but im sending some big       for you and i hope you and DH are ok  .


----------



## Irish Daffodil

Katie, so sorry for your and DH   look after each other and remember we are all here for you


----------



## mondonn05

Katie I'm sorry it didn't work out for you. Just concentrate on getting back on track again for the next time  

You asked about my treatment last night, I am currently receiving treatment on the NHS but it's not IVF. I'm doing FSH injections and them timed intercourse for a few times to see if that works for me first. Then a few more times using IUI if the TI doesn't work. But I'm hoping it will! That is why I was going to be started again on my teartment so soon if it wasn't for the dreaded cyst!!


----------



## Jillyhen

mondonn

I was just reading your reply is that done thru the rfc or your own gp?


----------



## mondonn05

Jillyhen

I have been attending the RVH annually since I was about 15 as my periods just stopped for no reason. I wasn't over exercising, or anorexic or any reason, they just stopped. So basically, when I got married last summer I asked Dr McManus in the RVH to start my treatment in the RFC and she told me I would be better off going to Craigavon to Mr Heasley as I live a good bit from Belfast and it would be easier for scans etc. in Craigavon. So I started my first round of Gonal-F in December which was cancelled due to over stimming, then the second round started in February and it ended last week with the arrival of my AF and now I am playing the waiting game!!!

Roll on the next cycle, when my stupid cyst decides to bugger off!!!


----------



## Katie789

Thanks everyone, am taking it much better than before. Def dont want to go through it again though!!! 

Mondonn, I didnt realise they did that tx, not that it would be any good to me.

Hope everyone has a good weekend, the weather should be great. Will chat soon, now that I am a returning limbo lady xx

Katie


----------



## Tessykins

Katie, I just posted on the other link, but I would like to say again how sorry I am for you and DH - sending you more     .

Girls, I'm starting to come out of limbo as my letter arrived today for my next FET - I've to send them details of April's AF, which I can feel coming so I expect to get back on the bandwagon sooner than what I expected!

Misse, I contacted the RFC yesterday to see where I was on the list and they said that my letter had been posted on Monday - it only just arrived today so yours might be waiting for you when you get home  .  Looks like we're gonna be FET cycle buddies  !

It says on the letter that the cost of fet is £1098 and that we pay more for the drugs - can anyone remember (Misse or Mollycat) remember how much you paid in total for the FET as I want to get my finances sorted.

Cheers girlies and hello to all of you on this link


----------



## lollipops

Ladies , 
It's a bootiful bootiful day! Hope you all have some nice things planned for the weekend! 
I've done some gardening this afternoon , it was eventful. It involved doing some weeding , flashing my neighbour with a boob that had popped out of my top , followed by falling over and landing it cat poo ! 
Yup! pretty embarrassing times! Hehe!

Love Lollixxx


----------



## Jillyhen

lol lollip

I took 2 hours toil and like you did a wee bit of gardening.. If you flashed a boob then i flashed my bum as my joggers kept falling down which is hard to believe as ive a big un!!

Very productive day today  kitchen cleaned all the washing done.. So let the weekend commence..


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, 

Katie huni i am so very sorry to read your news.    Take some time to recover.

Tessy great news on your letter arriving, we will be FET buddies, my letter arrived today too and my af should be here tomorrow or sunday at the latest cos have had a real heaviness in my tummy all day. So excited about getting started again. Lets hope this is our time babes.      

Lolli, jilly, irishd, mondonn and anyone i've missed hoep you are well. Have a lovely weekend ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat

Tessykins- sent ya a pm.... congrats on the golden letter   and Misse as your TX buddy...


----------



## Tessykins

Cheers Molly, can't believe that both me and misse are starting this again - it was round this time last year that I was going through my last FET, think you were doing the same pet.  It fills me with so much hope that it worked for you and I truly wish you all the best     .


----------



## lollipops

MissE - yay! Bet your chuffed to bits to be getting started soon! X

Jillyhen - sounds like you had a productive day yesterday! 

Tessy- yay! Your starting soon too - you'll no longer be in limbo!

Katie - how you feeling now hun? Still thinking of you.x
Xxx


----------



## Katie789

Thanks ladies, am not too bad actually. Lots of good things in my life to help me bounce back. Hope you all enjoy this weekend. 

Misse ad tessy, great news for you both. I really really hope this time you both get bfps!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi girlies, havn't been on all week as have this awful stomach bug that is doing the rounds at the mo. Cant believe how wrecked i am  But feeling a bit better this morning, DH brought me tea & toast to bed and it our wedding anniversary today! Have been reading all the threads all morn to get caught up & its been a busy week I see!

Big Congrats to Tessy & MissE for getting started with their FET's, the waiting is over & those wee snow babies are ready for action I'm sure. 

Katie I hope you have a lovely weekend & get spoiled rotten, you deserve to unwind & relax & let the head & heart settle

Lollipops what kind of gardening antics are those now! Glad to hear you feeling better  

Jillyhen I see you have hit the garden too, & the house shining how did you get so motivated?

Hi Mondon, hope the time flies by for you to get started again & that that cyst behaves itself, it is so annoying when these things interupt our plans

Well I had better get started with cleaning this house incase someone lands, I would be mortified!!!

Have a great weekend girls

CB


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

Claire sorry to hear you have been ill, hope you are feeling much better soon.  


Hi to all the other lovely ladies, hope you are all out enjoying the sunshine.

Af arrived this morning so we are all set to go. Will send my dates back to rfc and hopefully start the dreaded spray on day 21.   Tessy hopefully you wont be too far behind me huni.

Emma xx


----------



## lollipops

Yay! missE ! That's fab news.....onwards and upwards for you from now on! Exciting times!

Loving the weather ladies! Sorry for lack of personals but am busy in garden at mo! 
Catch up properly soon.
Love lolli xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

MissE its all go for you now brilliant news..

Thank god the house is still tidy except for the clothes that have been washed need put away..

Cb hopefully you are on the mend i hear that bug is horrendous


----------



## ClaireBear15

Hi girls, Hope you all got out in the lovely sunshine, it really makes you feel so good & positive about life, I wish it would stay!!

MissE brilliant news that your letter came before Af arrived, saves waiting another month to get started. I have had two FET's and you know I cant remember taking the spray, I must be losing it 

Jilly time to relax and put the feet up, enough cleaning! Time for a glass of vino & a good movie.

We took the dog to the beach today for a good gallop, however such a battle it always is to stop her drinking the salty water.... anyone who has a dog that has done this will know the end result is & it so not pretty.... She is not wise!

Thank God this stomach bug has passed, it was so brutal  There is only so much flat 7up & porky pig lollies I can take lol.

Have a lovely evening ladies, 

CB


----------



## Tessykins

Yeah Misse that's great  !  Oh the irony that we rejoice when af arrives!  I'll be doing the same when mine comes, which should be shortly as I feel the dreaded cramps warming up  

Today has been glorious but I was very bold last nite and had one too many vinos and have been suffering all day.  Ah well, as soon as AF rears her head it'll be no more drink for me, hopefully for a very long time  

I've one questions girls that u might be able to help me with - my af is quite irregular, although it has semi-settled since icsi last year, but currently my cycle could be anything from 35-42 days - this makes me wonder about day 21 as my day 21 won't be like a normal day 21 iykwim!  I remember enquiring about this last year when at the rfc, but i can't remember what I did then!?


----------



## MissE

Tessy not exactly sure huni but my cycles have always been irregular, anywhere between 26-50 days. I started sniffing on day 21 with icsi and first fet even though like yourself my day 21 isnt a normal day 21 . Second fet they gave me the pill from day 1 and no spray but this time it is back to spray. Hope af arrives soon and then you can get started too. Enjoy the vino while you can.  

CB sounds like you had a nice day at the beach today despite the doggie giving you bother.  

Jilly how are you doing huni? You are so organised, would you like to come tidy my house?  

Lolli hope you got lots of gardening done today.  

I was in the garden today too. Tidied up a bit, put a load of washing on the line to dry and then this evening we took the mad puppy to the park for a walk round the lake. Hoped to tire him out but he is running round as we speak like a nut and is trailing his basket round the living room.  

Emma xx


----------



## babydreams282

Morning Lovely Ladies

Glad that alot of you ladies are finally getting out of Limbo Land again and im   for the ladies that are still stuck here.

MissE - hows your mad puppy doing...lol

Tessykins - congrats on getting started again and good luck 

Clairbear - glad that horrible bug is away and your feeling better

Jilly - i need some of your motivation, house needs tied and garden needs done, where can i find some?

Katie, Lollipops, mollycat, mondonn - big hello ladies


----------



## ababyb

tessykins my cycle is anywhere between 32-36 days and i started on day 21 as well


----------



## Katie789

Evening ladies,

Back to work today. Thought would get upset when chatting to the pals in work ive told about my tx but did well and held it together. The one who fell pregnant accidentally during my second cycle has gotten noticeably bigger in the last couple of weeks, and I caught myself on just staring at her bump throughout the day, wishing it was me. But heyho, one of these days itll be more than a dream.

Glad to see im not the only one to suffer from one too many this weekend. My alltime cure is hair of the dog so I had a couple yest as well as sat night. My dh doesnt know how I can bring myself to drink when im feeling rough, but the wee fuzzy feeling I get after a few is lovely. Way better than feeling dog rough!! 

Hope you are all well. Im away for a wee lie down while dh makes tea. Have been sleeping soooo poorly. ****** hot flushes have been terrible since af came  

Katie xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, thanks for your replies about the day 21 conundrum!  I'll just be glad to get started - am getting the odd cramp but still no sign of the   !

Katie, I feel for you pet and I sometimes have to catch myself on too looking at bumps!  I remember a very close colleague of mine was pregnant last year and she would sit at lunch times rubbing her blossoming bump!  I remember being green with envy!  

Hello to everyone on the link - hope you're all doing well - I'm just glad to get Monday over me - think I was still hungover today    Can't do it anymore!


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey girls

Im the exact same i keep seeing bumos and babies and im a bit down this week i keep thinking what if..

I went over to see my neighbour yest ans she poured me a lovely glass of wine was delicious and even better sitting out in the sun..


----------



## babydreams282

Jilly - i see you have your first consultation with Origin, any ideas on how long you have to wait with them before you have another go?


----------



## Katie789

Jilly, hopefully youll get going again in two or three months and the bump will be yours  .

Ive been so so tired this week, not sleeping great. Also think ovaries are punishing me for workin them so hard, keeping getting pains in them. On a brighter note, af almost gone. About time, been ages since last   cause of tx!!!! 

Katie xx


----------



## Jillyhen

Not sure babyd when we can get started again.

Katie 
Ive been the exact same pain has started to ease off this week but no sign of af as yet.


----------



## Tessykins

Hi everyone, af arrived today so we'll hopefully be getting started soon.

Katie and Jilly, I hope you're both ok today, the treatment does take so much out of you, as you well  know XXX

Katie, DH is in for a treat this weekend


----------



## lollipops

Tessy! Thtas great on getting started soon! Keep us posted!


----------



## Tessykins

Hi Marie, I'm sorry to hear about you m/c  - it's such a long, hard struggle   .  

Things have started moving for us now and I should be having a frozen embryo transfer done around the start of June - my last one was May '10 and my boss give me a few days off work and was then extremely sympathetic when we got a negative and give me more time off - I guess it wasn't so bad for me because I mostly teach A Level and the pupils had left at that point on study leave.

As teachers we're lucky that we have great holidays but we're also disadvantaged in that our hols are fixed and don't necessarily fit in with tx!  Saying that, when we started icsi last year, I simply decided that it was my priority and work would have to come second and, if need be, I'd go to my doctor to get signed off for a while - it didn't come to that but it's always an option.

I really hope that clomid works for you pet, but, and I hope that it doesn't come to this for you, if you have to go down the ivf route (a route which I thought I'd never go down either!), there are means and ways to fit it in around work. XX


----------



## Tessykins

Lollipops, I'm just getting back to you now - I'm so glad that we're getting started again and I see that it'll not be long until you also get going again.  Hope all's going well with youX


----------



## lollipops

Tessy -  That's great your starting soon! Same here! I'm starting 23rd May , if AF plays ball!
So we may be cycling pretty close together!x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies I'm probably to early but can I join limbo!!
Me and my dh signed all the papers for icsi yesterday at the royal so now the wait begins!!
Dh has very low count has even had a zero on one of the test although dr traub in the royal says craigavons testing isn't as good as theirs so its likely they couldn't see the few he had!
Goodluck to any ladies near the beggining of starting treatment and hello to all the ladies in waiting!
I'm still trying to get my head around the whole thing you never think it will happen to you and your partner but positive thinking is what I need 
Hope xxx


----------

